# Tanken, aber wie?



## Raindog (18. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen.


Ich weiß, ich bewege mich auf sehr dünnem Eis, wenn ich jetzt frage... aber ich frage es trotzdem.
Welche Klasse eignet sich am besten zum tanken?
_
Verdammt, das klingt so nach 08/15-Thread... also anders:_

Welche Klasse eignet sich für einen Anfänger am besten zum tanken?

Ich würde mich, trotz schlechter Erfahrungen, gerne noch mal als Tank versuchen. Allerdings habe ich vom Tank etwa so viel Ahnung wie ein Murloc vom Fliegen.... naja vllt ein bisschen mehr schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zunächst meine ich zu wissen:

Palas können mit „Faceroll“ Aggro aufbauen und behalten es eigentlich auch. Sind aber schwer vom Mana abhängig.

DKs fressen gelegentlich  mehr Schaden, können aber mit dem Todesgriff flüchtende Mobs einfagen.

Krieger brauchen lang/länger Aggro aufzubauen und können ihren Flächenangriff nicht sehen. (Im Gegensatz zum DK oder Pala)

Bärchen haben es schwerer an Ausrüstung zu kommen, als die „Plattenträger“ und sehen auch keinen Flächenangriff.


Bitte korrigiert mich, oder fügt noch das ein oder andere an Vor- und Nachteilen hinzu.


Die nächste Sache ist: Wie tanke ich eigentlich richtig?

Ja klar, antanken bzw. Bodypull, Aggroaufbau und dann warten bis die DDs ihren Job gemacht haben. Soweit die Theorie, nur die Praxis sieht fast immer anders aus.
Da klaut mal ein DD das Aggro, ein Mob bricht aus und walzt den Heiler nieder... und andere Unfälle.
Hier muss der Tank schnell reagieren. Aber wie zum Teufel bekommt man das hin? Ich verliere fast immer den Überblick. So donnern zum Beispiel die DDs einen AE-Regen auf den Mob, das ich dank Feuerregen, Blizzard und Co *NICHTS *mehr sehen kann...

Oder im Nexus: Anomalus – Ich habe sowas von den Überblick verloren... Mobs, Boss und Risse. Damit war ich total überfordert. Ergebnis waren dann auch 5 Wipes...


Ich hoffe ihr habt den einen oder anderen Kniff für mich, und ein alter Hase packt seine Trickkiste für mich aus.

Vielen Dank


tanking Dog


----------



## Uratak (18. Dezember 2009)

Krieger: Können Singel Aggro genau wie jede andere Klasse aufbauen - zu Beginn eines Fights schneller und stärker als JEDE andere Tank Klasse.. An AE Aggo Mangelt es etwas - mit ein wenig Tricks kommt man da aber auch gut ran - Blockgear, Anstürmen, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Schildblock.

Paladin: Hat keine Probleme mit Mana. Meines erachtens im ICC Content die beste Tank Wahl. Außerdem sehr stark durch seine geringen CD´s und dem Auto Last Stand procc. Gute AE Aggro.

Bär: Hat auch AE Aggro Spells. Viel HP als Puffer, dafür im Avoid in ICC stark eingeschränkt. Trotzdem guter Raid Support wegen der Aura und dem Blutungsdebuff. Beide können natürlich durch Arms und Fury Krieger ausgeglichen werden. Meißt sehr flexible, da selbst der Bär in Katzengestalt mit anderem Gear guten DPS fährt.

DK: Viele CDs um seinen Arsch zu retten. Für ICC Optimal. Der 20% Ausweichen debuff trifft die Klasse relativ hard. Je nach Skillung ein Top Single Tank oder Unschlagbar im Gruppen tnaken.

Das ist meine Meinung zu den Klassen. Alle tanken mit ca. der selben Anzahl an Skills - die CDs sind anders und die Spielweise. Also reine Skill frage.


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Palas können mit &#8222;Faceroll&#8220; Aggro aufbauen und behalten es eigentlich auch. Sind aber schwer vom Mana abhängig.
> 
> DKs fressen gelegentlich  mehr Schaden, können aber mit dem Todesgriff flüchtende Mobs einfagen.
> 
> ...



Pala : Ein Paladin der seine Klasse spielen kann, wird nicht oom gehen !!!

DK : Todesgriff ? Ja und ? Andere Klassen nutzen einfach Ihren SPOT um die flüchtenden wieder einzufangen oder verlieren erst garnicht die Aggro ... !

Krieger : Man kann Donnerknall nicht sehen ? Wieso muss Ich meinen AE sehen ? Solang ich die Aggro hab ist das doch egal ? Bauen nicht schnell Aggro auf ? l2p ...

Bär : Es gibt ja auch so viele Lederträger ... Schurken und Druiden * staun *
Kein AE DMG ? Komische Sache, ich als Bär nutz immer Prankenhieb und seltsamerweise klappt das super und ich treff sogar gaaaanz viele Targets ... Dann gibts da noch dieses Gebrüll ... auch eine art Massenspot ... So viele Fähigkeiten ! ohje


Befass dich bitte erst mit den Klassen ,,, anscheinend hast du das noch nicht getan !
Niemand kann dir helfen eine Klasse für dich zu finden, die DU spielen KANNST und MAGST !!!!
Es ist deine Zeit in der du spielst ... was bringt es dir, etwas zu spielen für das du dich nicht allein entschieden hast ?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> DKs fressen gelegentlich  mehr Schaden, können aber mit dem Todesgriff flüchtende Mobs einfagen.



Wieso sagt jeder, der DK frisst am meisten Schaden? Ich spiel zwar schon ne ZEit lang nicht mehr, aber das ist doch ganz klar, warum der DK viel schaden frisst, wenn er nicht auf Frost geskillt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In dem Baum wird die Rüstung nähmlich verstärkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auf das Eq kommt es auch voll und ganz an ...


----------



## Gerti (18. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> 
> Zunächst meine ich zu wissen:
> 
> ...



zu 1:
Nein, der Pala ist nicht vom Mana abhängig, zumindest in Raids nicht. In Heros ists egal, da reicht eine Weihe. DD focussen ein Target, bekommen vllt Aggro und es fällt auf den Weg zu ihnen um. Wenn nicht freut sich der healer, dass er  auch mal was tun kann.
Ein vorteil es Pala ist, dass er gut bzw einfach AE tanken kann, eine gutgespielte andere Tankklasse kann dies ebenfalls. Nett sind ebenfalls noch die 2 Spotts vom Paladin.

zu2: zu DKs kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, außer, dass du als DK gut deine CDs timen musst.

zu3: Ich kenne mich kaum mit Kriegern aus, doch um gut als Kriegertank zu sein muss man ihn wirklich gut spielen. Steht  den anderen Tankklassen aber auch nicht nichts nach.

zu4: Naja kommst echt einfach an Equip als Dudu,  brauchst ja auch auf kein Def zu achten. T9 und div. Hergestellten sachen und ein nettes Dunkelmond trinket.

Mein Tipp:
Level schon als Tank. Ich hab schon ab 10 mit meinem Pala Tank geskillt, es  reicht aber denke ich auch ~78. So sammelst du schon erfahrungen. Sagen kann ich dir nur, dass gilt "Übung macht den Meister" gehe soviele Instanzen wie möglich. Hilfreich ist "v" (Standart Tastenbelegeung) zu drücken, um die HP Balken der Mobs zu sehen. Jetzt pullst du mit Spot  das Fpcus Target, machst einmal dein AE, baust Aggro auf das Focustarget auf (~3 GCD) und dann wieder Aggro auf die Anderen aufbauen. Ab und zu mal durch klicken auf die Balken oder mit Tab die Mobs durchswitchen und gucken, wo es mit der Aggro eng werden könnte. Wenn du einen Balken siehst oder  ein DD bekommt einen roten Punkt in Grid (bei mir zumindest) siehst du, dass ein anderer Aggro gezogen hat.

Achja, 5er Instanzen kann viel spannender als  Raids sein, welche  auch meistens viel einfacher sind

Edit. Du tankst mit der Klasse am besten, die du magst und auch gut Spielen kannst. Die Tanks sind alle ca gleichwertig und unterscheiden sich nur vom Equip und dem Spieler der dahinter sitzt. Equip kann man verbessern, den Spieler nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dir bringt kein Dudu war, der imba roxx0rn soll, den du aber nicht spielen kannst, wenn du doch einen Krieger besser spielen kannst, obwohl dieser nicht so gut sein soll (fiktive Beispiele zum veranschaulichen)


----------



## echterman (18. Dezember 2009)

also der einfachste einstieg ins tanken ist wohl der DK als tank. nur dann hast du eine klasse die von fast allen belächelt wird. weil dk auf lvl55 startet episches reiten in den ****** geschoben bekommt. und viele haben auch recht weil es einfach zuviele deppen gibt die denken sie könnten einen dk spielen und dann voll versagen. es gibt nur wenige DKs die gut bis sehr gut gespielt sind.

warum ist der dk ein leichter tank einstieg? weil man einfach in die frost präsenz geht und schon eine aggro maschine ist. mit tot und verfall auf dem boden und allen krankheiten auf dem mob hat man sehr schnel die aggro von großen gruppen sodas DDler bomben können. ein dk hat sehr gute cooldowns die wenn clever eingesetzt den heilern das leben ungemein erleichtern. er kann im normalen content tanken ohne tank eq da recith einfache dd platte vollkommen aus. aber für alles was hero ist und höher ollte er tank eq haben.

nachteile vom dk tank: ein dk tank ist sehr stark eq abhängig. weil er kein schild tragen kann. im endcontent siehts mit dem eq auch nicht so rosig aus weil ein dk tank trefferwertung und waffenkunde mehr beachten muss als andere klassen. weil hat er zu wenig trifft er den mob nicht ergo keine aggro.

also ein dk tank ist einfach im einstieg aber schwer im endcontent. und man wird belächelt oder sogar verspottet weil es nur wenige gibt die einen dk spielen können als tank.

mfg echterman aka Ovaan DK Tank for life


----------



## Maddalena (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Pala : Ein Paladin der seine Klasse spielen kann, wird nicht oom gehen !!!
> 
> DK : Todesgriff ? Ja und ? Andere Klassen nutzen einfach Ihren SPOT um die flüchtenden wieder einzufangen oder verlieren erst garnicht die Aggro ... !
> 
> ...



Im übrigen hat auch ein DK zusätzlich zum Todesgriff noch einen Spott. 

Soweit ich weiß wirkt Donnerknall schon auf einen bestimmten Bereich, aber auch nur zum Zeitpunkt des Donnerknalls. Bei Tod&Verfall oder Weihe ist der Bereich für eine Weile verseucht bzw. geweiht und kriegt so die Aggro der Mobs welche da reinlaufen. Das kann in verschiedenen Situationen sehr hilfreich sein, besonders wenn die Gegner in kurzen Abständen kommen.

Beim Bär ist es ähnlich trifft halt nur die wo gerade da sind zum Zeitpunkt des Prankenhiebs.

Sind alles gute Tank Klassen mit den jeweils Vor- u. Nachteilen. Die Schwächen jeder einzelnen muss man dann halt durch richtiges Einsetzen der Fähigkeiten ausgleichen.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Dezember 2009)

Tanken ist mit das  Schönste in der  WAU-Welt und man lernt jeden Mob mit Vornamen kennen. Das was einem den Tag aber so richtig verhageln kann, sind unwissende Heiler und Doppel Ds. Heiler, die im Bodypull meinen dir ein Hot oder sonst was verpassen zu müssen oder dds die meinen ihr (z.b.) shadowball wird schon nicht den Tank, der da vorn gerade auf was zu rennt, überholen. Das was Mobs zum ausbrechen verleitet, sind meist DDs, die meine ihre Schiller Glocke auf einem Mob zu donnern, der noch nichtmal von Tank Goethes Faust um die Ohren gehauen bekommen hat. Der DD fängt nun an wie wild seine Zeilen runter zu beten, während der Tank versucht seine Faustfassung aus den Schädel des Maintarget zu ziehen. Da der Heiler nun reflexartig versucht mit Fontanes Briest und mit den Worten auf den Lippen "kleiner Mann was nun" den DD sein bissel Leben zu retten, fängt er sich eine Totale Breitseite aka St. Raab, die ihn voller Dumpfheit fast zu Boden drückt. Aber ansonsten ist Tanken recht entspannend.


----------



## Moshuna (18. Dezember 2009)

wenn die DDs aggro ziehen, lass sie sterben.
sag ihnen, Aggro  ist nicht episch aber beim aufheben gebunden.

-> zum Nexus anomalus: konzentrier dich auf den boss.
wenn die Risse kommen, bleib am Boss. die DDs sollten die Risse wegflexen und ggf. geister die spawnen machen kaum dmg.

wenn es dir zu viele AE-effekte von Blizzard usw. sind, stell die grafik runter bis du eine Routine drin hast, was du wie wo pullen und tanken musst.

als krieger kann man nicht viel AE-aggro machen außer mit Spalten (ich nutze glyphe, sodass 3 ziele insgesamt getroffen werden) , Donnerknall (auf CD halten) und Schockwelle, sowie Demoralisierungsruf. 
damit kommt man eigentlich klar, und wenn dann trotzdem ein DD aggro zieht, weil er denkt er müsse bomben, lass ich sie einfach sterben. danach bomben die entweder nicht so gut, leavn die gruppe (DDs findet man IMMER) oder sterben halt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du musst dir einfach denken, das du sie nicht brauchst.
sie brauchen DICH (und den healer, den du niemals verrecken lassen solltest, ... wenn du das nicht schaffst solltest du evtl mal über deine Spells schauen die dir dabei helfen.

mfg


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Im übrigen hat auch ein DK zusätzlich zum Todesgriff noch einen Spott.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß wirkt Donnerknall schon auf einen bestimmten Bereich, aber auch nur zum Zeitpunkt des Donnerknalls. Bei Tod&Verfall oder Weihe ist der Bereich für eine Weile verseucht bzw. geweiht und kriegt so die Aggro der Mobs welche da reinlaufen. Das kann in verschiedenen Situationen sehr hilfreich sein, besonders wenn die Gegner in kurzen Abständen kommen.
> 
> ...



1 . Dunkler Befehl ! Ja ... ich habe selbst einen 80er DK Tank ... danke für die Info o.O ...

2 . Wieso zitierst du mich, wenn deine Aussage nichts mit meiner zutun hat ?

3. Er sagte der Bär hat keinen AE Effekt ! Hat er aber doch ! ... mehr hab ich nicht gesagt

4. Falsch ... du kannst Schwächen nicht mit Skills ausgleichen. Wieso soll ich einen BÄR, einen Magienutzenden Mob / Boss Tanken lassen, wenn ich einen DK hinstellen kann, welcher weniger Magieschaden erleidet ??? ... Wieso soll ich einen DK Tanken lassen, welcher durch einen HARD-HIT'ter viel schaden erleidet, wenn ich einen BÄR mit sehr viel mehr Rüstung einsetzen kann ? ... Es gibt nunmal Klassen die für gewisse Situationen besser geeignet sind ... damit musst du dich abfinden !

Wenn eine Tankklasse die " BESTE " für ALLE Situationen wäre, bräuchten wir die anderen alle nichtmehr !...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (18. Dezember 2009)

Zum Palatanken gehört MEINES Erachtens nicht viel sein heiliges Licht nach vorne ballern Weihe spammen und das wars .. Dann immer und immer wieder abspotten.. Ist anscheinend ne Paladinkrankheit oder so. Und Manaprobleme hab ich noch nich gesehen bei denen. 

DK Tanks .. gibt es ziemlich wenige und noch weniger wo den auch richtig spielen können. Der Schaden den en DK kassieren kann hat mich mit meinem Heiler zu Beginn Naxx fast zum verzweifeln gebracht. Sehr Equipment abhängig.

Druidentank: Einer unserer Bärchentanks hat Raidbuffed irgendwas mit 55k Life oder so 50% Ausweichen um den Dreh .. und mit Prankenhieb ist auch das Massenaggro machen kein Problem. Bei dennen reciht ne G15 und ein MAkro zum erfoglreichen tanken .. Selber schon gesehen.

Und nun zum Krieger.. Ich kann mich noch dran entsinne wie verzweifelt ich zu Beginn war mit mehreren Mobs.. Mittlerweile habe Ich damit keine Probleme mehr. 
Ich charge an, bei meinem Firsttarget klatsch ich en Schildschlag drauf, 
mach en Donnerknall, schau das Ich alle Mobs habe gehe ca 3 Schritte nach Hinten das die Mobs alle vor mir stehen. 
Mache ne Shockwave so sind alle gestunnt und ich fange an gemütlich verwüsten durchzuspammen, Tab Verwüsten, Tab verwüsten und meist nach 15 Sekunden oder so sind die ersten Mobs schon Tod und ich kann mich voll auf die wnig übrig geblieben richtig kümmern

Sobald Rache Ready ist Rache drücken, ansonsten immer wieder Donnerknall,  Demoruf, Rache,Donnerknall, Verwüsten usw ...

Und für den Fall das ein Mob abhaut schau Ich wo es hin abhaut wenns zu nem DD ist lass ich den DD sterben, beim Heiler spott Ich es mir raus. Und für den Fall aller Fälle und mir rennen alle Mobs wie wild rum mach Ich einmal Herraussforderungruf und klebe so wieder alle Mobs an mir fest


----------



## skyline930 (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Befass dich bitte erst mit den Klassen ,,, anscheinend hast du das noch nicht getan !



Anscheinend hast du seinen Post nicht gelesen:


Raindog schrieb:


> Zunächst meine ich zu wissen:


Also HDF mit deinem "l2p", du solltest lieber l2r, Raindog hat nur ganz normal etwas gefragt, aber du bist ja natürlich als Pro auf die Welt gekommen.. Idiot.

Wieder zum Topic:

Palas haben keine Manaprobleme u.A. dank Einklang des Geistes und Göttliche Bitte + Vom Licht behütet .
Dudus haben AE-Spells, haben aber den Vorteil von einem vergleichsweise hohen HP-Puffer.
Krieger, ich persönlich finde nicht dass Krieger lange zum Aggroaufbau braucht. Dass man den AE-Angriff nicht sieht, liegt daran dass Donnerknall vom Krieger sofort 100% des Schadens verursacht, aber der Schaden von Tod und Verfall oder Weihe in mehrere Ticks aufgeteilt wird.

Mit DK hab ich keine Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klassen sind untereinander Recht ausgeglichen, jede hat kleinere Vor- und Nachteile, kommt eben auf den Encounter drauf an. Im Gegensatz zu Classic haben mittlerweile alle Tankklassen mehrere defensive Cooldowns, einen Spott, uswusw.

Wenn der Mob ausbricht, dann:
als Krieger Anstürmen, Abfangen, Einschreiten
als Pala fällt mir grad nix ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als Dudu auch Anstürmen
als DK Todesgriff

Und bei allen Klassen falls möglich Stun/Spott.


----------



## Gerti (18. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Tanken ist mit das  Schönste in der  WAU-Welt und man lernt jeden Mob mit Vornamen kennen. Das was einem den Tag aber so richtig verhageln kann, sind unwissende Heiler und Doppel Ds. Heiler, die im Bodypull meinen dir ein Hot oder sonst was verpassen zu müssen oder dds die meinen ihr (z.b.) shadowball wird schon nicht den Tank, der da vorn gerade auf was zu rennt, überholen. Das was Mobs zum ausbrechen verleitet, sind meist DDs, die meine ihre Schiller Glocke auf einem Mob zu donnern, der noch nichtmal von Tank Goethes Faust um die Ohren gehauen bekommen hat. Der DD fängt nun an wie wild seine Zeilen runter zu beten, während der Tank versucht seine Faustfassung aus den Schädel des Maintarget zu ziehen. Da der Heiler nun reflexartig versucht mit Fontanes Briest und mit den Worten auf den Lippen "kleiner Mann was nun" den DD sein bissel Leben zu retten, fängt er sich eine Totale Breitseite aka St. Raab, die ihn voller Dumpfheit fast zu Boden drückt. Aber ansonsten ist Tanken recht entspannend.



Mobs haben 60k life. Wenn ich als  Hexe aggro ziehe, ah der Mob nur noch ~50% und die letzten 30k auf dem weg zu mir  runterzuprügeln ist np, zur not hat man noch Soulshatter und Deathcoil.... Und sind es nicht die Aggroziehenden DD, die das Tankdasein in Heroics interessant machen, wenn man zu 30x die Instanz durchläuft und alles im schlaf kann?

Edit: Und hey, wenn der DD Aggro hat freut sich mal der  Healer... meine Freundin geht inzwischen Heroics nur in Eleskillung, da man eh nichts zu heilen hat. Nen Erdschild reicht i.d.R. um den Tank am leben zu halten.


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du seinen Post nicht gelesen:



Ich habe seinen Post gelesen ! Hätte Ich sonst auf seine Falschaussagen antworten können ?



skyline930 schrieb:


> Also HDF mit deinem "l2p", du solltest lieber l2r, Raindog hat nur ganz normal etwas gefragt, aber du bist ja natürlich als Pro auf die Welt gekommen.. Idiot.



Das l2p war nicht auf den TE bezogen, sondern vielmehr auf einen Krieger der es nicht schafft, Aggro aufzubauen ! Wer seine Klasse versteht und sie " GERNE " spielt, wird sich damit auch befassen !

Also lieber : skyline930 ... du siehst : Mein Post war nicht beleidigend gemeint, bzw sehe ich mich selbst als PRO an ! Ich wollte den TE lediglich verbessern, da ich es nunmal besser weiß ? Wusste nicht, dass man das nicht darf ?

An den TE : Ich wollte dir helfen und dich in keinster Weiße Beleidigen, als " NOOB " abstempeln oder sonstiges. Kannst du Kritik vertragen ? Dann wirst du mich verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raindog (18. Dezember 2009)

Moshuna schrieb:


> wenn die DDs aggro ziehen, lass sie sterben.
> sag ihnen, Aggro  ist nicht episch aber beim aufheben gebunden.



Als ich den Satz gelesen hatte, musste ich laut loslachen. Wie _göttlich_!


@ Dabow: Weißt du, wenn ich mich nicht ganz verrechne haben wir 4 Tankklassen. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht noch die anderen 3 auf 80 spielen umd dann festestellen zu müssen "Hm, der Pala (welcher mein Main ist) eignet sich am besten als Tank. Hätte ich mir den Rest, und viel Ärger, sparen können"

Aber ums es einfacher zu machen: Wenn du ein Auto kaufst, dann gehst du doch nicht zu VW, Mercedes, Fiat und Toyota, kaufst dir von jeder Marke ein Auto nur um festzustellen welches du am liebsten fahren würdest oder?

Tja und in Sachen "Learn to play" greift ebenfalls das Beispiel mit dem Auto. Man sollte vorher nen Führerschein machen, sprich die Theorie zumindest mal gesehen haben, um überhaupt tanken... ähh ich meine in den Straßenverkerh zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich danke schonmal den vielen Antworten, und bin froh das meine Vorurteile ganz fix aufgeräumt wurden!

Bitte bleibt sachlich und nett


Dog


----------



## The-Quila (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Pala : Ein Paladin der seine Klasse spielen kann, wird nicht oom gehen !!!



hab mich fast kaputtgelacht als ich da gelesen hab... "paladin" und "können" in einem satz XD


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

The-Quila schrieb:


> hab mich fast kaputtgelacht als ich da gelesen hab... "paladin" und "können" in einem satz XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gibt Paladine die sich von der Masse abheben. Ein spieler der einen Paladin spielt, ohne Ihn spielen zu können owned alles / PVP bezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Paladin, welcher spielen kann ... owned alles neben
- Kaffeekochen
- questen 
- mit dem Bankchar / welcher sich auf einem anderen Account befindet im AH handeln

Ja, ich kenne einen solchen Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Raindog schrieb:


> @ Dabow: Weißt du, wenn ich mich nicht ganz verrechne haben wir 4 Tankklassen. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht noch die anderen 3 auf 80 spielen umd dann festestellen zu müssen "Hm, der Pala (welcher mein Main ist) eignet sich am besten als Tank. Hätte ich mir den Rest, und viel Ärger, sparen können"



Es gibt genug möglichkeiten eine Klasse anzuspielen : Sei es über den Account eines Freundes, eines Gildenmitglieds, über den PTR oder über * Achtung  * ebay !




Raindog schrieb:


> Aber ums es einfacher zu machen: Wenn du ein Auto kaufst, dann gehst du doch nicht zu VW, Mercedes, Fiat und Toyota, kaufst dir von jeder Marke ein Auto nur um festzustellen welches du am liebsten fahren würdest oder?



Man kann Autos probefahren / Sich vorher informieren ohne direkt Schlüsse zu ziehen !



Raindog schrieb:


> Tja und in Sachen "Learn to play" greift ebenfalls das Beispiel mit dem Auto. Man sollte vorher nen Führerschein machen, sprich die Theorie zumindest mal gesehen haben, um überhaupt tanken... ähh ich meine in den Straßenverkerh zu dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zwischen Führerschein machen und Autofahren KÖNNEN liegt ein sehr GROßER Unterschied ! Das hat mit meiner Aussage recht wenig zu tun



Raindog schrieb:


> Bitte bleibt sachlich und nett



Okay, ich versuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (18. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Zum Palatanken gehört MEINES Erachtens nicht viel sein heiliges Licht nach vorne ballern Weihe spammen und das wars .. Dann immer und immer wieder abspotten.. Ist anscheinend ne Paladinkrankheit oder so. Und Manaprobleme hab ich noch nich gesehen bei denen.



Also wenn ich das so amchen würde wär ich oom als prot ... ich schätz ma du meinst "Göttliche Bitte" und nicht Heiliges Licht ... und  "Weihe spammen" tun vernüfntige palatanks eig auch net ... der Palatank an sich ist nicht mehr so Weihe abhängig wies mal vor längerer Zeit der Fall war. Weihe erst bei 3+ Mobs und dann nur 1 max. 2 ma ... mehrmals ist einfach unnötig und Manaverschwendung ...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (18. Dezember 2009)

Maximumxtreme schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das so amchen würde wär ich oom als prot ... ich schätz ma du meinst "Göttliche Bitte" und nicht Heiliges Licht ... und  "Weihe spammen" tun vernüfntige palatanks eig auch net ... der Palatank an sich ist nicht mehr so Weihe abhängig wies mal vor längerer Zeit der Fall war. Weihe erst bei 3+ Mobs und dann nur 1 max. 2 ma ... mehrmals ist einfach unnötig und Manaverschwendung ...



Jo kann sein, ich mein das Teil wo nach vorne fliegt die nächsten drei Mobs trifft und dann mein ich noch stunnt. Aber sag mal ist das richtig das Palas Spotten in Ihren normalen Rota drin haben ? Oder ist das ne Krankheit der Palas das die jeden und ich meine JEDEN scheiß abspotten ?


----------



## Kyrador (18. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Edit: Und hey, wenn der DD Aggro hat freut sich mal der  Healer... meine Freundin geht inzwischen Heroics nur in Eleskillung, da man eh nichts zu heilen hat. Nen Erdschild reicht i.d.R. um den Tank am leben zu halten.



Erdschild in Eleskillung? Glaub ich net, wenn ich daran denke, wie tief das im Restro-Baum liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (18. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Jo kann sein, ich mein das Teil wo nach vorne fliegt die nächsten drei Mobs trifft und dann mein ich noch stunnt. Aber sag mal ist das richtig das Palas Spotten in Ihren normalen Rota drin haben ? Oder ist das ne Krankheit der Palas das die jeden und ich meine JEDEN scheiß abspotten ?



Ahh okay dann meinst du "Schild des Rächers" und das Stunt nicht das Slowed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Nein, wenn du nur Palas kennst die permanent spotten, hast du die falschen Prots bei dir ^^ ...

Klar kann man hinundwieder mal nen Mob mit Spott pullen weiler beim Pala auch noch n schöner Opener ist aber in der normalen Rota isser nicht ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wenn ich als  Hexe aggro ziehe,



Warum ziehst du überhaupt aggro?


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Warum ziehst du überhaupt aggro?


Weil er Omen nicht kennt ? Seine Aggro reduce Skills nicht mitnimmt ? Ihm es egal ist, wenn der Tank die Aggro nichtmehr hat ? Solche Leute soll es leider auch geben! Ich erlebs nur nicht, dass mir jemand die Aggro abnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sei denn, er legt es WIRKLICH darauf an...kenn da so nen Jäger bei Uns 



Kyrador schrieb:


> Erdschild in Eleskillung? Glaub ich net, wenn ich daran denke, wie tief das im Restro-Baum liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber echt, seltsame Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

evt ein Fall für ... ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaro (18. Dezember 2009)

also warri das einfachste der welt glyphe für rüssi reißen und verwüsten drauf in mobgrp rein und dann immer schildblock schildschlag  donnerknall schockwelle und falls alles cd hat einfach verwüsten bis wieder was geht sollte aba 2x infolge gehen ohne das was is bei singletarget verwüsten schildblock schildschlag bzw. mal erschütternder schlag wenns stunbar is(brauchst bei bossen erst garned versuchen) als pala is auch easy schild des Rächers dann den komischen Hammer talent 51 im schutztree dann weihe immer oben halten und weiterhin die beiden 3target attacks 
Zum dk sag ich tod und verfall 2 Krankheiten Pestilenz dann Kochendes blut immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei singletarget krankheiten den stoß der jeweiligen skillung Todesstoß und dann einfach dasselbe nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Dudu is es wirklich easy rein Berserker (wenn geht) und den Prankenschlag oder so durchgespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadalin (18. Dezember 2009)

Was tanken auch etwas entspannt ist die Ansage als Tank:

"Ich spotte nur für Heiler"


----------



## Psycokain (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Pala : Ein Paladin der seine Klasse spielen kann, wird nicht oom gehen !!!
> 
> DK : Todesgriff ? Ja und ? Andere Klassen nutzen einfach Ihren SPOT um die flüchtenden wieder einzufangen oder verlieren erst garnicht die Aggro ... !
> 
> ...




Hauptsache L2p und ganz viele !!!!


----------



## Skelettkrieger (18. Dezember 2009)

Da hier schon viele gute Antowrten kamen nehm ich nur zum Kriegertank Stellung:
Contra: 
-AoE-Aggro relativ gering
-Sehr EQ-Abhängig (wie DK oder HP-Pool vom Dudu)

Pro:
-Extrem schneller Aggroaufbau
-sehr konstanter Aggroaufbau (Schwankungen nur mit Wutlöchern)
-spassig zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kann aber jede Klasse sein)
-wer vor WotLK (also vor 3.0) Warritank gespielt hat und nicht aufgehört hat KANN wirklich in den meisten Fällen was.

Als Einsteiger ist der Warri vielleicht nicht so sehr geeignet, grad wegen den Contras.
Für Spieler die Theorycrafting auch verstehen und etwas mehr Zeit haben und Aufwand betreiben können ist er sehr geeignet.

/e jeder, der behauptet DDs könnten seine Aggro nicht ziehen lügt!
Viele DDs haben Skills wo du als Tank einfach kaum was machen kannst...


----------



## Maarius81 (18. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Jo kann sein, ich mein das Teil wo nach vorne fliegt die nächsten drei Mobs trifft und dann mein ich noch stunnt. Aber sag mal ist das richtig das Palas Spotten in Ihren normalen Rota drin haben ? Oder ist das ne Krankheit der Palas das die jeden und ich meine JEDEN scheiß abspotten ?



das wird dann der Fall sein wenn der Paladin Manaprobleme hat und mehr Mobs tanken möchte um die Manareg durch den Tanksiegel zu steigern. Je mehr Mobs der Palatank tankt, desto besser ist seine Manareg. Ich denke auch es ist das Recht des Tanks zu spotten, was braucht ein DD bitte Aggro?


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Psycokain schrieb:


> Hauptsache L2p und ganz viele !!!!



Dein Post trÃ¤gt sehr viel zu diesem Topic bei, danke hierfÃ¼r  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt : Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, man sollte die Klassen probespielen ! Nur so lÃ¤sst sich feststellen, was einem mehr spaÃŸ macht. Ich habe meinen DK auf 80 gespielt um zu merken : Hups, der Druide ist toller !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabow, du hast den DK Tank, aber offensichtlich nicht so die Ahnung von dem.
Bsp.: Eine Mobgruppe bestehend aus 3 Melees und 2 Caster. Die beiden Caster stehen jeweils links und rechts der Melees und haben zueinander nen Abstand von sagen wir 15m stehen zum Pull an. Frage: Wie kriegt der Pala/Krieger/Druide es hin, dass er beide Caster in Tank-/Aggrorange hat? Eigtl garnicht. Wie kriegt das ein DK hin? Er läuft zu Caster Nr eins und zieht Caster Nr zwei zu sich. Um den Weglaufenden wieder ranzuholen nutz ich ned Todesgriff, dafür is der zu wertvoll, sondern den normalen Spott.

Meines erachtens sind die besten ICC Tanks Palas und DKs. Und wer sagt, der Ausweichnerf trifft uns DKs hart, der hat davor schon wenig Avoid gehabt und kommt jetzt garnimmer klar, oder aber er war noch ned in ICC. Den Raid haben sie echt gut hinbekommen, was den Schaden angeht. Meine Runenstösse proccen gefühlt genauso oft wie vorher und der erlittene Schaden is sogar weniger geworden, da die Bosse in ICC schneller aber schwächer zuhaun.
Also ich rate dir nen Pala oder nen DK zu starten. DK hat evtl noch den Vorteil, dass du ihn direkt auf 55 anfängst, allerdings wirst du ihn bis du 80 bist nicht so gut eingespielt haben, wie nen Pala, den du bei 0 startest.


----------



## valibaba (18. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Palas können mit „Faceroll" Aggro aufbauen und behalten es eigentlich auch. Sind aber schwer vom Mana abhängig.
> 
> DKs fressen gelegentlich  mehr Schaden, können aber mit dem Todesgriff flüchtende Mobs einfagen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe n DK Tank n Warri Tank und n Pala Tank ... meinen Dudu Tank habe ich nicht über lvl 40 gebracht

Palas: 
Teilweise richtig... Aber es steckt mehr hinter Faceroll ^^ Manaprobleme?? Neeee wenn du ihn mit den Siegeln richtig spielen lernst und entsprechend geskillt bist wirst nie Mana probs bekommen. Grundsätzlich ist er einer der einfacheren Klassen zum Tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DKs: 
Falsch Falsch Falsch... Der Spieler der sich mit einem DK - Tank beschäftigt und das Spiel kennt kann sehr wohl gut Schaden aushalten... er hat bis zu 3verschiedene schaden veringernde Fähigkeiten und Parry/Dodge wertung > Ausdauer ... Aggro Aufbau muss man ne gute Rota kennen. Der DK-Tank empfiehlt sich nur für geübte Spieler er ist SEHR schwer richtig zu spielen. 

Warris:
Haben viele nette fähigkeiten und ist schneller zu erlernen als ein DK Tank... Der Warri kann wegen seiner sehr guten Werte meist als MT eingesetzt werden. Der Aggroaufbau ist übrigens wie beim DK eine Frage der Übung und der Rotation. 

Bärchen:
Leider konnte ich bisher wenig erfahrung sammeln, aber der Bär ist meiner meinung nach auch etwas zwischen DK und Tank an zu siedeln was die Schwierigkeit betrifft. 
erst zu Cata fange ich wieder eienen Dudu an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann hier leider nur eine ungenaue Auskunft geben.

Wenn du wirklich Tanken willst empfehle ich dir den Pala... er ist mit abstand am einfachsten zu bedienen. Willst du es etwas anspruchsvoller nimmt n Warry und wenn du auf wirklich schwierige Situationen abfährst empfehle ich dir n DK oder n Bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerbub (18. Dezember 2009)

*Krieger*  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

der Rest ist Beilage...


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Hört auf Valibaba, er hat das ganz richtig geschildert.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (18. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Bsp.: Eine Mobgruppe bestehend aus 3 Melees und 2 Caster. Die beiden Caster stehen jeweils links und rechts der Melees und haben zueinander nen Abstand von sagen wir 15m stehen zum Pull an. Frage: Wie kriegt der Pala/Krieger/Druide es hin, dass er beide Caster in Tank-/Aggrorange hat? Eigtl garnicht. Wie kriegt das ein DK hin? Er läuft zu Caster Nr eins und zieht Caster Nr zwei zu sich. Um den Weglaufenden wieder ranzuholen nutz ich ned Todesgriff, dafür is der zu wertvoll, sondern den normalen Spott.



der krieger chargt den 1 caster an und macht TC => Aggro von 3 Melees und 1 Caster.
Heldenhafter Wurf auf Caster 2 => er kommt zu ihm.

Bitte keinen Schrott als BSP posten wenn man es nicht besser weiss...


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Dabow, du hast den DK Tank, aber offensichtlich nicht so die Ahnung von dem



Aus der Sicht eines Bäres : Ich renne zu Caster 1 / die Melee Ads kommen automatisch zu mir ( Bodypull ) Caster 2 bekommt nen Knurren ( somit habe ich für geraume Zeit dessen Aufmerksamkeit ) wenn meine APS auf Caster 1 Hoch genug ist bekommt dieser einen Hieb ( falls immun - auch nicht schlimm ), Caster 2 wird nun durch Wilde Attacke geschockt und bekommt * Zermalmen, Zerfleischen, Prankenhieb * 

Das wars ... wieso brauch ich einen DK für sowas ? Naja

Zur Aussage : " aber offensichtlich nicht so die Ahnung von dem "

Ich verstehe den Todesritter ! Damals habe ich mit diesem lediglich bis Naxxramas getankt ( danach kam der Bär ) erstellt wurde er in der Release Nacht und gehört bis heute zu den bekanntesten auf unserem Realm. Wieso Ich ihn nichtmehr spiele habe ich bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Sminty24 (18. Dezember 2009)

schreibt Dabow eigentlich immer nur so ein mist? stellt sich breitbeinig dahin und schreit "dagegen!". und nicht einen einzigen konstruktiven satz rausgebracht.

Allgemeiner tip zum tanken: scroll die kamera soweit wie es geht raus. mit /console cameradistancemaxfactor 20 kannst du die kamera noch ein stück weiter rausscrollen als normal. manchmal nützlich. wenn du mit dem rücken an der wand tankst, ist es manchmal einfacher wenn du die kameraperspektive drehst (linke maustaste). sieh zu dass du die gruppe/raid im auge hast. so ist es auch einfacher die mobs, die zur gruppe laufen, anzuvisieren.

also für den anfang kann ich palatank empfehlen. ist meiner ansicht nach am schnellsten zu erlernen da nur wenige tank skills zu anfang benötigt werden und die aggro sehr schnell aufgebaut wird. wenn du damit fit bist, gehst du etwas weiter und übst weiter gruppensupport skills einzusetzen. die zeit dafür ist da, solange die dds nicht all zu übelst drauf sind und dir mit aggro auf die pelle rücken 
für dein manareg hast du als tank mehrere skills. zum einen kannst du skillen dass du 10% (? weiss nimer genau) von der erhaltenen heilung als mana dazu bekommst. in raids reicht schon locker ein punkt in den skill. in 5 er inis ists knapp da man deutlich weniger geheit wird. zum anderen dein richturteil der weisheit. und zuletzt göttliche bitte. mit der entsprechenden skillung/glyphe hälst du den skill permanent aufrecht.

wenn dir ein mob abhaut, anklicken und spotten. der spott setzt deinen aggrowert 10% über den ersten in der aggroliste. wenn du allerdings nciht weiter den mob angreifst, aber die dd's, verlierst du die aggro gleich. wenn schild des rächers grad frei ist, drauf. wenn einer der dds wirklich fies ist, gib ihm nach einiger zeit hand der rettung (oder wie heisst das). macht in 10 sek 20% seiner gesammten aggro weg. im grunde ist es nciht einfach dem primärziel vom pala die aggro zu klauen. passiert meist wenn zuviele mobs da sind und die dds auf einen gehen, der nur durch weihe am pala gehalten wird. wenn alle mobs auf verschiedene ziele abhauen, wirds als pala schwer alle einzufangen da kein massenspott verfügbar.

der krieger wurde im letzten halben jahr auch sehr verstärkt. einzelziel ist damit kein problem mehr. selbst mit dem turmschwert kannst du schon gegen voll equippte dds aggro halten. allerdings braucht man als krieger etwas mehr vorlauf im vergleich zum pala. (verwüsten stack). der krieger hat sogar mehr aoe tankskills als pala, donnerknall und schockwelle. den donnerknall finde ich persönlich der weihe überlegen, da man es besser "platzieren" kann. schockwelle setze ich erst ein, wenn ich die mobs zusammengetrieben habe. der wichtigste vorteil zum pala ist meiner ansicht nach der massenspott.
wenn dir ein mob abhaut, spott. bei cd kannst du einschreiten benutzen. wenn alle abhauen, massenspott und wenn alle in reichweite sind, donnerknall, schockwelle.
zum aggroaufbau schildschlag, verwüsten und heroischer stoß (oder wie das genau heisst?). für grundaggro bei mehreren mobs spalten, donnerknall und schockwelle.
ansonsten wurde kriegertank weiter oben schon beschrieben. 


zum bär kann ich leider nciht viel sagen, ausser dass man immer weniger davon sieht. aus gesprächen kommt raus, dass ein bär mopmentan es wohl nciht ganz einfach hat mit der aggro. (kann ich von unseren bärchies aber nciht behaupten).

DK gleiches wie bär. leider keine erfahrung.

mein tip: da du den pala schon hast und sicher schon 2~3 tanksachen abgesstaubt hast, skill den einfach um und versuchs.


----------



## Maddalena (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> 1 . Dunkler Befehl ! Ja ... ich habe selbst einen 80er DK Tank ... danke für die Info o.O ...
> 
> 2 . Wieso zitierst du mich, wenn deine Aussage nichts mit meiner zutun hat ?
> 
> ...




zu Deinem 2ten... lies mal deinen Punkt zu 1) durch und du wirst merken warum ich Deinen Beitrag zitiert habe. Du hast das so geschrieben, als ob der DK nur den Todesgriff hätte und die anderen Klassen eben einen Spott haben. Der DK hat aber ebenfalls einen Spott zusätzlich zum Todesgriff.

Der Rest bezog sich nicht mehr auf Dein Posting, das ging vielleicht nicht ganz so klar hervor.

zu 4)
Klar muss ich mich damit abfinden, aber dass es für gewisse Situationen mit unterschiedlichen Tank klassen besser ist, will ich nicht bestreitten. Fragt sich nur wie oft man denn dann im Raid den Tank austauschen möchte oder ob man dann nicht eben einfach versucht, die jeweiligen Schwächen zu kompensieren im Sinne von Boss schaffen?


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Sminty24 schrieb:


> schreibt Dabow eigentlich immer nur so ein mist? stellt sich breitbeinig dahin und schreit "dagegen!". und nicht einen einzigen konstruktiven satz rausgebracht.



Meine Sätze waren alle konstruktiv ! Sie haben etwas zum Ausdruck gebracht .... und genau das bedeutet : KONSTRUKTION !

Breitbeinig hinstellen ? Ich antworte lediglich auf meine Sätze die von anderen zitiert wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (18. Dezember 2009)

Um es Raidoptimal auszudrücken:
Hardhitter = Dudu
Magie = DK
Mehrere (Adds z = Pala
Allrounder = Warri

oder hab ich dich da falsch verstanden Dabow?
Wobei es heute eher so ist dass der Tank mit dem dicksten EQ den boss Tankt. Ausser es gibt gewaltige Skillunterschiede (dann sollte er aber auch nicht das dickste EQ haben)


----------



## Vicell (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich sags dir mal so, bis du den Tank auf 80 hast, wirst du den auch spielen können...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabow, das war kein Angriff meinerseits. Aber wer mir nem DK bis Naxx getankt hat und dann nimmer, der hat seinen DK Tank sozusagen seit 7 Monaten im Keller. Ich habe damit 7 Monate mehr Erfahrung wie du und mehr playedtime. Aber du gehörst anscheinend zu den lernresistenten. Und wenn auf deinem Server (ich weiss nicht wo du spielst) 3 DK Tanks sind, dann is klar das man dich kennt (was auch schon peinlich genug ist, sich hinzustellen und zu sagen man sei auf seinem Server berühmt xD).
Zu deiner Erklärung wie du als Bär mein Beispiel Tankst. Du musst als Bär zig Sachen machen und läufst sogar Gefahr, dass du die Aggro an dem Caster Nr2 Verlierst nach deinem Knurren, weil du erstmal keinen Schaden an dem machst. Heisst, dass du vlt 3 sec die Aggro hast und beim dritten Healcast die heiler deine Aggro eingeholt haben. Ich schreib das, weil genau das beim 2ten Boss ICC passiert. Ich dagegen drücke eine Taste, alles klebt an mir, ich leg meinen D&D und ab geht die Post.
Du bist einfach ein bisserl überheblich, oder glaubst du, du bist der einzige, der was von seiner Sache versteht?


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Um es Raidoptimal auszudrücken:
> Hardhitter = Dudu
> Magie = DK
> Mehrere (Adds z = Pala
> ...



Hm, ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehen wir von folgender Situation aus : Alle Klassen haben den gleichen Itemlevel, eine angemessene PVE Tankskillung und verstehen wie man Aggro hält und Schaden vermeidet.

Dann würde ICH als Raidleader : 

Hardhitter : Druide
Boss ohne spezielle Eigenschaften : Alle Klassen
Magie : DK, Krieger
Mob GRP : Paladin ( der einfachheit wegen )

Natürlich kann man JEDE Klasse alles Tanken lassen. Ich meinte damit nur : Wenn man die Option hat, einen Wechsel vorzunehmen, wieso sollte man es dann nicht tun ? *liebschau*



Genomchen schrieb:


> Dabow, das war kein Angriff meinerseits.



Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Genomchen schrieb:


> Aber wer mir nem DK bis Naxx getankt hat und dann nimmer, der hat seinen DK Tank sozusagen seit 7 Monaten im Keller. Ich habe damit 7 Monate mehr Erfahrung wie du und mehr playedtime. Aber du gehörst anscheinend zu den lernresistenten. Und wenn auf deinem Server (ich weiss nicht wo du spielst) 3 DK Tanks sind, dann is klar das man dich kennt (was auch schon peinlich genug ist, sich hinzustellen und zu sagen man sei auf seinem Server berühmt xD)


Das meinte ich nicht. Ich habe interessante Guides im Todesritter Forum verfasst, welche das Tanken betrifft / Ich war der erste DK meines sehr sehr vollen Realms und und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na klar hast du mehr PVE Tankerfahrung wenn ich das seit Naxxramas nichtmehr mache. Du sagtest ich hätte keine Ahnung, daraufhin wollte ich dich nur verbessern.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Zu deiner Erklärung wie du als Bär mein Beispiel Tankst. Du musst als Bär zig Sachen machen und läufst sogar Gefahr, dass du die Aggro an dem Caster Nr2 Verlierst nach deinem Knurren, weil du erstmal keinen Schaden an dem machst. Heisst, dass du vlt 3 sec die Aggro hast und beim dritten Healcast die heiler deine Aggro eingeholt haben. Ich schreib das, weil genau das beim 2ten Boss ICC passiert. Ich dagegen drücke eine Taste, alles klebt an mir, ich leg meinen D&D und ab geht die Post.



Klappt bisher einfach super mit dem Bär. Mach das ganze halt auch schon sehr lang. Oder spielst du deinen DK Tank seit 05 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwinker. Ich bin wohl einfach zu selten in solchen Situationen die du beschreibst.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Du bist einfach ein bisserl überheblich, oder glaubst du, du bist der einzige, der was von seiner Sache versteht?



Natürlich nicht. Ich versuche nur etwas zu diesem Topic beizutragen, um meine Mittagspause irgendwie rumzubekommen. 2,5 Stunden sind schon eine sehr lange Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Pala : Ein Paladin der seine Klasse spielen kann, wird nicht oom gehen !!!


Ein Pala der viel geheilt wird wird nich oom gehen.

Krieger: Verlangsammt  Mobs als AOE (gut für Mages siehe TTW)

Palas schaffen das nur auf 1 max 3.

Krieger: Verringern wenn geskillt die Angriffskraft stark

Pala nich soviel.

wer is hier op 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aggro aufbau is nich alles.


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Blöde Frage, Dabow: Kann es sein, dass dein Dudu nichtmal 80 ist? Im Arsenal finde ich keinen 80er Druiden Namens Flauschig. Also wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann wär jetzt der Augenblick nichts mehr zu dem Thema zu sagen und wenn, dann nichts belehrendes.


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, Dabow: Kann es sein, dass dein Dudu nichtmal 80 ist? Im Arsenal finde ich keinen 80er Druiden Namens Flauschig. Also wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann wär jetzt der Augenblick nichts mehr zu dem Thema zu sagen und wenn, dann nichts belehrendes.



Mein Druide heißt doch nicht " Flauschig " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er ist lediglich " KUSCHELIG " eine Anspielung auf dessen Fell ... 
Oder heißt mein DK nun Dabow weil das mein Name in diesem Forum ist ?

Mein Druide ist 80, keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn man anhand des Arsenals sieht wer welchen Char spielt.



Hikaro schrieb:


> Beim Dudu is es wirklich easy rein Berserker (wenn geht) und den Prankenschlag oder so durchgespammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Berserker hat einen CD von 3min / Prankenhieb


----------



## quack (18. Dezember 2009)

Palas sind doch die besten Tanks. Da kann man wenigstens beruight nen Kaffee holen während man heilt. Soll er doch Handauflegen machen :-)


----------



## Raindog (18. Dezember 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Ich sags dir mal so, bis du den Tank auf 80 hast, wirst du den auch spielen können...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hihi, genau da liegt ja der Murloc begraben^^

Mein Pala ist 80. Dummerweise hab ich den auf Holy hochgezogen. Und ich meine behaupten zu dürfen: Ich kann ihn als Heiler spielen.

Bei den Raids hat man mir immer wieder Tank-Zeug zugesteckt (wenn es über war) mit dem Satz "Für Dualskill"
Tja, irgendwann hab ich mal die 1k Gold ausgegeben und steh jetzt bissel doof da^^

Ich möchte halt vermeiden mich zäh und mühsam mit einer Klasse auf Tank-Tree auf 80 hoch zu schleppen, um dann zu merken "Wasn Mist" Ergo frage ich vorher mal nach.

@Sminty24: Danke, das mit der Kamera werde ich gleich mal austesten. Hab so das Gefühl, der Tipp is pures Gold wert!


Übrigens: Ich wollte nicht mit meinem Tank ICC gehen, sondern ganz bei Null anfangen....



Und bitte lasst doch den Flame-Scheiß. Wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten.



Dog


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Ne, ich dacht er heisst flauschig, weil das in deiner Signatur stand, ist auch zum verwechseln. Mich hätte auch nicht dein Equip interessiert, sondern dein Progress. Bei der Pallette an Items hab ich doch keinen Überblick. Ausserdem is mir Wurst wer wie ausgestattet ist, solang er seine Leistung bringt. Du trägst nur ein bisserl dick auf (ohne es als Angriff zu meinen). Da wollte ich nur schaun, was du schon so erreicht hast, weil ich ähnliche auseinandersetzung schonmal mit jemandem hatte, wo sich am Ende raustellte, das derjenige nicht weiter als Ulduar war.
Also für nen Hardhitter (zB damals Obsidian 3D) ist ein Dudu in der Tat besser, alles andere kann jeder tanken, wobei der DK es in gewisser Weise bei Pulls bequemer hat.


----------



## The Scryer (18. Dezember 2009)

Krieger brauchen lang/länger Aggro aufzubauen und können ihren Flächenangriff nicht sehen. (Im Gegensatz zum DK oder Pala)

Diese Aussage ist falsch. Ein Kriger kann die Aggro von der 1sec. haben ohne Schurkenhandel oder vom Jäger hochgeschossen zu werden.

Der Krieger ist, für mich, auch die einfachste Klasse zum Tanken. Du hast ein ganzes Arsenal an Stuns, Verlangserungen, Spots und Pullmöglichkeiten wie keine andere Klasse. 
Auserdem noch 2 Fähigkeiten die dir den Arsch retten können wenn der Heiler mal Pennt oder verhindert ist.

Dazu noch Schildblock der deine Blockchance alle 30sec. für 10sec. um 100% erhöht.


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Ach und ich vergas was anzufügen:

Du kannst glaub ich bei dem Konsolenbefehl /console cameradistancemaxfactor 20  den Faktor sogar auf 1000 setzen, soviel ich weiss. Und jop, mach die intelligente Kameraführung aus.


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ne, ich dacht er heisst flauschig, weil das in deiner Signatur stand, ist auch zum verwechseln. Mich hätte auch nicht dein Equip interessiert, sondern dein Progress. Bei der Pallette an Items hab ich doch keinen Überblick. Ausserdem is mir Wurst wer wie ausgestattet ist, solang er seine Leistung bringt. Du trägst nur ein bisserl dick auf (ohne es als Angriff zu meinen). Da wollte ich nur schaun, was du schon so erreicht hast, weil ich ähnliche auseinandersetzung schonmal mit jemandem hatte, wo sich am Ende raustellte, das derjenige nicht weiter als Ulduar war.
> Also für nen Hardhitter (zB damals Obsidian 3D) ist ein Dudu in der Tat besser, alles andere kann jeder tanken, wobei der DK es in gewisser Weise bei Pulls bequemer hat.



Du hast Post


----------



## STAENDIG.OOM (18. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Tanken ist mit das Schönste in der WAU-Welt und man lernt jeden Mob mit Vornamen kennen. Das was einem den Tag aber so richtig verhageln kann, sind unwissende Heiler und Doppel Ds. Heiler, die im Bodypull meinen dir ein Hot oder sonst was verpassen zu müssen oder dds die meinen ihr (z.b.) shadowball wird schon nicht den Tank, der da vorn gerade auf was zu rennt, überholen. Das was Mobs zum ausbrechen verleitet, sind meist DDs, die meine ihre Schiller Glocke auf einem Mob zu donnern, der noch nichtmal von Tank Goethes Faust um die Ohren gehauen bekommen hat. Der DD fängt nun an wie wild seine Zeilen runter zu beten, während der Tank versucht seine Faustfassung aus den Schädel des Maintarget zu ziehen. Da der Heiler nun reflexartig versucht mit Fontanes Briest und mit den Worten auf den Lippen "kleiner Mann was nun" den DD sein bissel Leben zu retten, fängt er sich eine Totale Breitseite aka St. Raab, die ihn voller Dumpfheit fast zu Boden drückt. Aber ansonsten ist Tanken recht entspannend.



Lyrik, die begeistert! APPLAUS!

Ergänzen könnte man das Ganze noch folgendermassen:
Und während Du in Deinen Kopfhörern/Boxen das Einprasseln der Schläge vom Mob auf Deiner Plattenrüstung hörst, wird mit Fader Ennio Morricone's "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" eingespielt, während beim Übergang vom Trash zum Boss eine Stimme aus dem Off "In unserer Todesstunde" aus dem Neuen Testament rezitiert. Das wäre stylish.


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Okay, das erste Mal das ich das sag, aber Dabow hat auf jeden Fall Ahnung von dem was er spricht. Wer PDOK 25er clear hat und fast full 258er Equipped ist, sollte das zumindest^^


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Okay, das erste Mal das ich das sag, aber Dabow hat auf jeden Fall Ahnung von dem was er spricht. Wer PDOK 25er clear hat und fast full 258er Equipped ist, sollte das zumindest^^



Ich rechne dir hoch an, dass du meinen Namen nicht direkt gespamt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Ich mag das nicht, wenn man anhand seines Gears eingestuft wird. Darum poste ich ungern Amory Links.

Meine Mittagspause ist zuende, wünsch Euch was. Lasst den Fred nicht verkommen, ich schau heute Abend nochmal vorbei *zwinker*


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja, nur in deinem Fall is das was anderes. Ich hab selten nen Tank gesehen, der dermassen Equipped ist. Und wer 258er Equipped is, der is einfach nur gut, weil durchschleifen kann man da niemanden. Allerdings is das DK tanking schon etwas tiefsinniger, wie von dir dargestellt, worauf ich mal denke du aber einfach nicht näher eingegangen bist.


----------



## Fierabras (18. Dezember 2009)

> Palas können mit &#8222;Faceroll&#8220; Aggro aufbauen und behalten es eigentlich auch. Sind aber schwer vom Mana abhängig.



Ähm nein wenn der Pala seine klasse etwas beherschen kann, dann weiß er das er Göttliche bitte besitz die innerhalb von 15 Sekunden 25% mana regeneriert. Der Skill hat 1 Min abklink und wenn der Pala einen mob schlägt während Göttlich bitte aktiv ist startet der timer wieder bei 15 sekunden. Desweiteren ist der skill dann wieder bereit falls man es nicht schafft in den 15 sekunden einen mob anzugreifen. Denn der  Ablink Timer von Göttlicher bitte läuft ab auch wenn die fähigkeit aktiv ist.




> DKs fressen gelegentlich mehr Schaden, können aber mit dem Todesgriff flüchtende Mobs einfagen.



Jeder Tank kann viel schaden fressen, wenn er nicht weiß wie man ihn spielt oder wenn ihm halt das equip fehlt.

Ich finde den Pala tank am einfachsten zuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinaru (18. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Tanken ist mit das  Schönste in der  WAU-Welt und man lernt jeden Mob mit Vornamen kennen. Das was einem den Tag aber so richtig verhageln kann, sind unwissende Heiler und Doppel Ds. Heiler, die im Bodypull meinen dir ein Hot oder sonst was verpassen zu müssen oder dds die meinen ihr (z.b.) shadowball wird schon nicht den Tank, der da vorn gerade auf was zu rennt, überholen. Das was Mobs zum ausbrechen verleitet, sind meist DDs, die meine ihre Schiller Glocke auf einem Mob zu donnern, der noch nichtmal von Tank Goethes Faust um die Ohren gehauen bekommen hat. Der DD fängt nun an wie wild seine Zeilen runter zu beten, während der Tank versucht seine Faustfassung aus den Schädel des Maintarget zu ziehen. Da der Heiler nun reflexartig versucht mit Fontanes Briest und mit den Worten auf den Lippen "kleiner Mann was nun" den DD sein bissel Leben zu retten, fängt er sich eine Totale Breitseite aka St. Raab, die ihn voller Dumpfheit fast zu Boden drückt. Aber ansonsten ist Tanken recht entspannend.






Moshuna schrieb:


> wenn die DDs aggro ziehen, lass sie sterben.
> sag ihnen, Aggro  ist nicht episch aber beim aufheben gebunden.
> 
> -> zum Nexus anomalus: konzentrier dich auf den boss.
> ...



zum 1ten Text! schön geschrieben und stimmt alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum 2ten Text! ich benutze auch die Spalten Glyphe um besser grpen zu tanken...zusaätzlich habe ich die Glyphe Verwüsten, die ein Rüstungszerreißen auf einem weiteren nahen Ziel wirkt. so lassen sich 3 leute Tanken ohne das sich einer auf den Weg zum Heiler macht. ab vier muss man dann mal aufpassen und bei schadensspitzen die grpe per Schockwelle stunnen macht auch nen guten Aggropush.


Zum TE!!! es geht zwar jetzt gearde nicht mehr, aber wenn man Klassen im Highend Content testen will bieten die Testserer mit den kopierbaren Highend Chars ne gute möglichkeit sich mal zu beweisen...hab das mit dem Patch 3.3 gemacht weil ich den Unterschied von meinem WarriTank zum PalaTank sehen wollte und meiner Meinung nach ist Palaspieln wie Autoscooterfahren...sieht toll aus ist aber eher was für den kurzen Spaß...KRIEGER FTW!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (18. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Palas können mit „Faceroll“ Aggro aufbauen und behalten es eigentlich auch. Sind aber schwer vom Mana abhängig.
> DKs fressen gelegentlich  mehr Schaden, können aber mit dem Todesgriff flüchtende Mobs einfagen.
> Krieger brauchen lang/länger Aggro aufzubauen und können ihren Flächenangriff nicht sehen. (Im Gegensatz zum DK oder Pala)
> Bärchen haben es schwerer an Ausrüstung zu kommen, als die „Plattenträger“ und sehen auch keinen Flächenangriff.



- Pala ist sicherlich die einfachste Tankklasse im Overall gesehen, vor allem brauchst du nicht um Zauberer in Inis die stehenbleiben kümmern, da die am Anfang nicht zaubern können wenn du deinen "Blitz" da wirfst. Manaprobleme bekommst du aber eigentlich nicht, bekommst ja Mana durch Heilung und durch deine eine Fähigkeit die du auch durch die Glyphe pushen kannst. Pala ist imho das perfekte Beispielt fürs einfache erlernen (der Grundfähigkeiten) aber schwer zu perfektionieren, da er sehr viele Fähigkeiten hat, aus denen du dir welche auswählen kannst (z.B. bei den Siegeln).
- Danach komm imho der DK, der sich relativ einfach spielt und auch entfernte Mobs kannst du einfach pullen.
- Dann kommt imho der Bär, der quasi ein Krieger-light ist. Du hast nur die gründsätzlichen Fähigkeiten aber bekommst schonmal bei auseinanderstehenden Mobs Probleme alle zu treffen...musst ja wissen WIE du pullen musst. Z.B. musst du auch mal in Deckung gehen damit dir die Mobs folgen, da sie keine Sichtlinie haben.
- Krieger sind in den Grundfunktionen wie der Bär aber mit Zusatzfunktionien wie Schildhieb womit du Caster unterbechen kannst und dann damit sich auch die bewegen müssen oder halt das Entwaffnen. Dann noch sowas wie Wachsamkeit um Bedrohung geschenkt zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich persönlich habe jede Klasse davon schon ausprobiert und ich liebe einfach das anstürmen vom Bär bzw. Krieger. Habe aber auch erst mit dem Pala angefangen, dann DK, dann Bär und dann Krieger. Den Krieger muss ich noch auf 80 bekommen, aber dann wird der wohl mein Maintank. Z.Z. spiele ich hauptsächlich den Bär, da unsere Heiler es gerne haben wenn sie einen größeren HP Puffer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Sry Blindhai, aber dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Der Dk is immo mit dem Druiden meiner Meinung nach nicht einfach zu spielen, da der DK sehr Equipabhängig ist und mit seinen vielen Fähigkeiten eine gewisse Verständnis für die Klasse benötigt. Der Druide is ebenfalls nicht einfach zu spielen, da er Probleme bei mehreren hat und dann schon aufpassen muss und auch er muss sein Equip erstmal zusammenkriegen. Die einfachsten zu spielenden Klassen sind die klassischen Paladine und Krieger, wobei ich damit nicht meine sie sind einfach, nur einfacher als nen DK und nen Druide.


----------



## HerrAdler (18. Dezember 2009)

Wieso kommen hier Leute andauernd zu der Behauptung der Druide wer ein schwer zu spielender Tank, um im Nebensatz zu sagen das sie sich aber nicht damit auskennen? Leute der Druide ist der einfachste Tank von allen, macht supereinfach aggro auf Gruppen mit 1!!! Skill, und hat zum einzeltanken gerade mal 3 Knöppe! Alle anderen Tanks sind weitaus vielgestalteter in ihren Fähigkeiten als ein Druide! Der Dk ist bei weitem der komplizierteste Tank, da er Prioritätenliste/Rotation/Procc und Ressourcenabhängig tanken muss! Also mein Rat ist: Spiel nen Druiden, noch einfacher gehts nun wirklich nicht, egal was die Leute hier über Equip schreiben!


----------



## Grushdak (18. Dezember 2009)

... mit dem Auto an die Zapfsäule fahren, Zapfpistole nehmen und in die *richtige* Öffnung stecken, drücken ... ^^

Sry aber nur soviel zum richtigen Tanken ...  

*husch&wech* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightyskull (18. Dezember 2009)

also ich habe alle tankfähigen klassen  (siehe profil) und kann dir sagen:
palatank

weil er den heiler die arbeit viel leichter machen kann in dem er krankheiten ,magie,  gifte usw selbst von sich nimmt

keine andere tank klasse kann das
dk´s sind kurzeitig immun gegen magie aber das wars auchs schon

die anderen vorteile stehen ja schon oben


----------



## torpedo979 (18. Dezember 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ... mit dem Auto an die Zapfsäule fahren, Zapfpistole nehmen und in die *richtige* Öffnung stecken, drücken ... ^^
> 
> Sry aber nur soviel zum richtigen Tanken ...
> 
> ...




made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schönes wochenende!


----------



## noobhammer (18. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß, ich bewege mich auf sehr dünnem Eis, wenn ich jetzt frage... aber ich frage es trotzdem.
> ...





ich spiel seit 5 jahren warr tank und für dich als anfänger muss ich dir vom warr tank abraten...für den anfang ist ein pala tank oder DK das beste..vor allem bei den ganzen DPS idioten die keine sekunde abwarten können mit dem schaden :/  wie gesagt am einfachsten lässt es sich mit nen DK oder PALA tanken....


----------



## noobhammer (18. Dezember 2009)

torpedo979 schrieb:


> made my day!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Rololfl!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube du hast da was verwechselt. Als DK-Tank kannst du facerollen. Als Pala solltest du dein Schild immer oben halten, Weihe und Hammer werfen. Ich schätze das Gesicht von den meißten hier ist breiter als 3 Tasten. xD


----------



## HerrAdler (18. Dezember 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da was verwechselt. Als DK-Tank kannst du facerollen. Als Pala solltest du dein Schild immer oben halten, Weihe und Hammer werfen. Ich schätze das Gesicht von den meißten hier ist breiter als 3 Tasten. xD



Nein kannst du nicht, offensittlich hast du noch nie nen DK-Tank gespielt...


----------



## zondrias (18. Dezember 2009)

ömm frostskill zum tanken? ach nööööööö
blutskill+frostaura = menge schaden einstecken. find ich besser.

Ich weiss nich wieso aber die Bärchen die ich traff haben super getankt, war nie was auszusetzen, und die rüssi gibts wie immer für marken

Pala eigendlich auch

Krieger...ämmm Blizzard bitte nacharbeiten. Ein vollblutgamer macht den krieger zum tank-gott für anfänger is diese klasse weder zum tanken noch zum schadenmachen tauglich.


Mein Fazit...nimm den druiden , weil gute heiler gute tanks und als fern dd oder melee machen sie auch ne gute figur. Pala is auch spitze kann ich aber nix zu sagen weil ich keinen hab.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (18. Dezember 2009)

zondrias schrieb:


> Krieger...ämmm Blizzard bitte nacharbeiten. Ein vollblutgamer macht den krieger zum tank-gott für anfänger is diese klasse weder zum tanken noch zum schadenmachen tauglich.




Auch Palatanks, Druidentanks , DK Tanks müssen am Anfang das tanken üben nicht nur der Kriegertank ... Meine ersten Tankversuchen waren auch alles andere als "zufriedenstellend".. Ich wollte den Char schon wieder löschen. Mittlerweile gehört einiges dazu mir die Aggro zu nehmen außer man pullt Mobgruppen 20 km weit weg von mir.


----------



## ThEDiciple (18. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wieso sagt jeder, der DK frisst am meisten Schaden? Ich spiel zwar schon ne ZEit lang nicht mehr, aber das ist doch ganz klar, warum der DK viel schaden frisst, wenn er nicht auf Frost geskillt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie du schon sagtest, du spielst schon ne zeit nimmer. Anders kann ich mir son humbuck den du da schreibst nicht erklären ^^ denn wie sagt man so schön, es gibt beim DK nicht DEHN Tank Skill. Jeder Baum hat Tank elemente, jeder baum hat DD elemente. Jeder Baum hat vorteile, jeder hat nachteile. Was der DK mit Frostskill evt weniger kassiert gleicht der Blut Tank mit selfheal in der rota (todesstoß ect.) wieder aus usw. Unholy mal außen vor, das problem von dem baum ist halt einfach die aggro.


für den TE kann man eigentlich nur raten sich für eine der klassen zu endscheiden die tanken können. Einen einsteiger freundlichen Tank gibts sicher nicht auch wenn das einige hier behaupten musste mit jeder klasse das tanken erstmal lernen, und ob und in wie weit was einfacher mit klasse xy als tank is sei ma dahingestellt.


----------



## Raindog (18. Dezember 2009)

Mightyskull schrieb:


> also ich habe alle tankfähigen klassen  (siehe profil) und kann dir sagen:
> palatank
> 
> weil er den heiler die arbeit viel leichter machen kann in dem er krankheiten ,magie,  gifte usw selbst von sich nimmt
> ...



Finde ich aus sicht eines PalaHEILERS blödsinnig. Magie bannen, Gifte aufheben ect, das alles ist Job des Heilers, und nicht die des Tanks. Wenn die armen Schweine das auch noch machen müssen.. na vielen Dank.


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Dezember 2009)

HerrAdler schrieb:


> Nein kannst du nicht, offensittlich hast du noch nie nen DK-Tank gespielt...


Gewissermaßen alle Tankklassen. Du unterscheidest beim DK lediglich zwischen Single und AE Dmg - oh ich vergaß - die ollen Runen und die zwei Fähigkeiten zum Überleben. Ein Pala bannt Gifte und Magie, verteilt Bubbles und macht Handauflegen. Du hast recht, DK ist wirklich sehr viel anspruchsvoller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> 1 . Dunkler Befehl ! Ja ... ich habe selbst einen 80er DK Tank ... danke für die Info o.O ...
> 
> 2 . Wieso zitierst du mich, wenn deine Aussage nichts mit meiner zutun hat ?
> 
> ...


Play pala. xD

spaß beiseite: Ich kann nur soviel sagen

Krieger:Solider tank, easy to play hard to master würd ich mal sagen.

DK: Zocke ich selber, ist fürn anfang einfach zu lvln prügelt sich aber halt mit palas und kriegern ums eq.

Dudu: Hab ich auch mal gezockt. Das mit dem aoe ist schwachsinn, die machen einen auf alle ziele wirkenden prankeieb und spammen diesen. sonst benutzen sie den super bärchen tank skill,zerfetzen glaub ich , und halten zermalmen auf cd. Der ist gut, hat ne menge life und ist nicht so schwer zu zocken. P:S:der dudu bekommt am meisten eq, weil dieser keine defwertung maximieren muss und dadurch direkt auf Ausdauer gehen kann. Desweiteren gibts keine schurken tanks^^

Pala: ein tank der sich aus jedem bewegungsnervigem effekt befreien kann, mehrere bubbles hat, nen skill für...ich glaub 50% mehr dmg hat, einen aoe dot hat, und eine heilung welche ihn einmal vollheilt. wie man tankt? Ka. nie gezockt, will ich glaub ich auch garnicht xD

tja, was du zocken willst ist deine Sache. Nimm das, was dir am meisten spaß macht.

hf gl


----------



## blindhai (18. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Sry Blindhai, aber dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Der Dk is immo mit dem Druiden meiner Meinung nach nicht einfach zu spielen, da der DK sehr Equipabhängig ist und mit seinen vielen Fähigkeiten eine gewisse Verständnis für die Klasse benötigt. Der Druide is ebenfalls nicht einfach zu spielen, da er Probleme bei mehreren hat und dann schon aufpassen muss und auch er muss sein Equip erstmal zusammenkriegen. Die einfachsten zu spielenden Klassen sind die klassischen Paladine und Krieger, wobei ich damit nicht meine sie sind einfach, nur einfacher als nen DK und nen Druide.


Ich meinte ja, dass der Druide quasi ein Krieger-light ist, das macht bestimmte Sachen schwerer z.B. das Tanken von weiter auseinanderstehenden Gruppen. Du kannst die Caster, dann nicht vernünftig unterbrechen (nur zusammen mit Betäuben) und sie damit nicht zusammenziehen. Alle anderen Klassen lachen darüber...selbst der Pala kann mit seinem "Blitz" die Caster vom zaubern abhalten und dann kommen sie brav zu einem.
Der Krieger hat z.B. seinen Wurf und seinen Schildhieb, der DK kann die einfach ranholen.

Von der reinen Mechanik ist der DK evtl. nicht ganz so einfach wie der Druide aber dafür ist der Druide halt auch ziemlich begrenzt in seinem Möglichkeiten, die der Spieler ausgleichen muss. Für Massenaggro hat der Druide quasi nur 1 Taste (Prankenhieb mit Zermalmen im Makro), nur stellen muss er sie vernüntig.




HerrAdler schrieb:


> Wieso kommen hier Leute andauernd zu der Behauptung der Druide wer ein schwer zu spielender Tank, um im Nebensatz zu sagen das sie sich aber nicht damit auskennen? Leute der Druide ist der einfachste Tank von allen, macht supereinfach aggro auf Gruppen mit 1!!! Skill, und hat zum einzeltanken gerade mal 3 Knöppe! Alle anderen Tanks sind weitaus vielgestalteter in ihren Fähigkeiten als ein Druide! Der Dk ist bei weitem der komplizierteste Tank, da er Prioritätenliste/Rotation/Procc und Ressourcenabhängig tanken muss! Also mein Rat ist: Spiel nen Druiden, noch einfacher gehts nun wirklich nicht, egal was die Leute hier über Equip schreiben!


3 Tasten...mit Makro eigentlich nur 1, aber du musst am Anfang das Aufschlitzen möglichst schnell draufbringen und 5 mal stapeln.
Von welchem DK sprechen wir denn? Ich spiele den DK als Frost und Blut...Blut ist genauso einfach wie der BlutDK DD, also ich finde den recht einfach. Frost ist imho etwas schwerer, ich muss da z.B. mit Undurchdringliche Rüstung spielen um einen Aggroboost zu bekommen.


----------



## SulTaNkx (18. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Dabow, du hast den DK Tank, aber offensichtlich nicht so die Ahnung von dem.
> Bsp.: Eine Mobgruppe bestehend aus 3 Melees und 2 Caster. Die beiden Caster stehen jeweils links und rechts der Melees und haben zueinander nen Abstand von sagen wir 15m stehen zum Pull an. Frage: Wie kriegt der Pala/Krieger/Druide es hin, dass er beide Caster in Tank-/Aggrorange hat? Eigtl garnicht. Wie kriegt das ein DK hin? Er läuft zu Caster Nr eins und zieht Caster Nr zwei zu sich. Um den Weglaufenden wieder ranzuholen nutz ich ned Todesgriff, dafür is der zu wertvoll, sondern den normalen Spott.
> 
> Meines erachtens sind die besten ICC Tanks Palas und DKs. Und wer sagt, der Ausweichnerf trifft uns DKs hart, der hat davor schon wenig Avoid gehabt und kommt jetzt garnimmer klar, oder aber er war noch ned in ICC. Den Raid haben sie echt gut hinbekommen, was den Schaden angeht. Meine Runenstösse proccen gefühlt genauso oft wie vorher und der erlittene Schaden is sogar weniger geworden, da die Bosse in ICC schneller aber schwächer zuhaun.
> Also ich rate dir nen Pala oder nen DK zu starten. DK hat evtl noch den Vorteil, dass du ihn direkt auf 55 anfängst, allerdings wirst du ihn bis du 80 bist nicht so gut eingespielt haben, wie nen Pala, den du bei 0 startest.




als pala geht das mit den castern pulln auch^^ 
nehmen wir deine situation.
3meeles 2caster, die caster stehen 15m von ein ander entfernt 
ich laufe in die gruppe bis zum 1.caster ,caste weihe werfe zum 2.caster schild des rächers und zack kommt der mob auch zu mir^^ und das kann ich sogar mit 3castern gleichzeitig machen das kann der dk nicht mfg


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Zum DK Tank ... man kann in jeder Skillung wunderbar Tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blood - Mehr HP / Heal Support durch Vampirberührung + Runenheilung + Mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein DK ist derzeit Frost Tank ... jedoch nur weil ich nicht Blood DD und Blood Tank sein wollte. Bissel abwechslung und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönes WE


----------



## echterman (18. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Und sind es nicht die Aggroziehenden DD, die das Tankdasein in Heroics interessant machen, wenn man zu 30x die Instanz durchläuft und alles im schlaf kann?



stimmt. ich freu mich immer wenn neben dem raidaltag auch mal ein guter dd in einer hero dabei ist bei dem sich das tanken auch lohnt. ich bin dk tank und tanken viel mit AE. da kommt ein 3k dsp ddler nun mal nicht drüber. weil mal ehrlich, wenn ich tanke wir im raid dann kann ich nach kurzer zeit tanzen und habe bis der boss liegt immer noch die aggro mit vorsprung. ich will nicht sagen das ich ein imba tank bin aber für hero ini deutlich overdressed. oder wie soll ich mir sonst erklären das der heiler(gildenheiler ausem raid) 2k dps macht und das über die ganze ini hinweg.

btt: richtig tanken lernt man nur wenn man tankt tankt tankt und nochmals tankt. und wenn ein par brenzliege situationen dabei sind lernt man seinen tank auch schonmal von einer anderen seite kenn, denn man sieht was man alles machen kann wenn man nur will weil es in dem moment notwendig ist. keiner kann von anfang an eine neue klasse spielen und sie direkt beherschen.

mfg echterman aka Ovaan DK Tank for Life


----------



## HerrAdler (18. Dezember 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Gewissermaßen alle Tankklassen. Du unterscheidest beim DK lediglich zwischen Single und AE Dmg - oh ich vergaß - die ollen Runen und die zwei Fähigkeiten zum Überleben. Ein Pala bannt Gifte und Magie, verteilt Bubbles und macht Handauflegen. Du hast recht, DK ist wirklich sehr viel anspruchsvoller.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast sowas von keiner Ahnung ^^ mehr von dem bitte


----------



## Zangor (19. Dezember 2009)

Mir als Heiler sind Palatanks am liebsten. Die können sich auch mal selbst decursen wenns grad mal an mehreren Ecken brennt. 

Ansonsten haben alle ihre Vor- bzw Nachteile, und entscheident ist der Mensch hinter dem Char wie er diesen meistert. 

Da Du ja schon einen Pala hast, probier das doch mit dem erstmal aus. In Inis und Raids schön das Secondequip sammeln. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch noch ein paar Marken über und den Rest lässt Du Dir herstellen. Dann einfach mit Freunden oder Gildies üben gehen. Im LFG-Tool hast Du ne große Chance auf Flames die wohl eher demoralisieren, wenns nicht auf Anhieb optimal läuft.


----------



## Huntergottheit (19. Dezember 2009)

1#-palatank-1#


----------



## P0iS0N (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir jetzt mal alles hier so halb und halb durchgelesen und bin geschockt, dass es doch tatsächlich immer noch Leute gibt die sich erlauben ein Urteil abzugeben, obwohl sie nicht mal im geringsten Ahnung davon haben wovon sie gerade sprechen. Is das ne Krankheit? Kann man das auch decursen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich erlaube mir genau 2 Urteile, weil nur 2 Klassen bis zum PDK (ICC) Content gespielt habe.

Erstens muss man herausfinden, wovon hier eigentlich geredet wird. 5er, maximal Heroics. Die neuen lass ich mal außen vor. 


Mein Paladin: In Heroics: Schild der Rächers, Weihe, Hammer der Rechtschaffenen. Singles werden mit Hand der Abrechnung gepullt, da es nen schönen Aggroburst hat und eh nen niedrigen cd. Hört sich einfach an, ist es auch. 

Dies ist nun der oft zitierte Faceroll Protpala. Man trifft ihn des öfteren in 5er Instanzen. 

Im Raid bzw. Endcontent sieht das ganze schon wieder ganz anders aus. Da hat man noch ne Menge "Oh Shit" Buttons *muss* sich selbst decursen (Versammlung des Eisens), Heiligen Schild aufrecht erhalten, Hand des Schutzes auf Healer Casten bei Bedarf und ach ja, man kann wenn man möchte dann noch drauf achten, dass der Jäger (welcher einem schon mit 6k bps im Nacken hängt und für den Feign Death ein Fremdwort zu sein scheint) einem nicht zu nahe kommt. Hört sich nach Arbeit an? Ist es auch.


Dies zu der Klasse, die ich schon lange zum Tanken nutze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Desweiteren spiele ich gerade nen Druiden, den ich von Miau auf Knut geskillt hab. T9 war ja eh in 2 Tagen komplett, noch ein paar Armschienen craften lassen und dann mal los. 10er Pdk testen und Heros rushen. Single Target mache ich jetzt bei etwas weniger gutem Gear unverhältnismäßig weniger Aggro, aber immer noch genug um nen MT spielen zu können. Bin aber immer froh, wenn ich wie bei Jaraxxus mal ne DD verschnaufpause bekomme, wenn dann die Damen und die Bestien weggebombt werden. Oder beim Targetswitch der Twins oder was weiß ich. Da hat der Pala doch nen leichten Vorsprung würd ich mal sagen. Nicht eklatant aber doch spürbar.

Ich Heros machts schon Laune und wenn man den DDs davon "spurtet" um ein bißchen mehr Zeit für den Prankenhieb zu haben, geht sichs auch mit dem AoE tanken gut aus (in HDR hab ichs sogar leichter als Bär, das Event in HDS fällt mir da auch noch ein). Ach ja, beim Bärchen helfen Makros ungemein. Hier mal ein Beispiel wie es aussehen sollte. Wenn man es so nutzt, hat man eigentlich nicht wirklich Probleme mit der Aggro:

#showtooltip Aufschlitzen
/script UIErrorsFrame:UnregisterEvent("UI_ERROR_MESSAGE")
/cast !Zermalmen
/script UIErrorsFrame:RegisterEvent("UI_ERROR_MESSAGE")
/cast Aufschlitzen

"Aufschlitzen" kann ich hierbei gut durch alles andere, was mir grade in den Sinn fällt (und auch Sinn macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), ersetzen.


Damn, zu viel gequatscht und bestimmt wieder am Thema vorbei. Aber okay, ich denke ich konnte nen recht guten Eindruck von beiden Klassen vermitteln.

Ach ja eines noch: Ein Pala geht niemals oom. Nicht in Heros und erst recht nicht im Raid. Es sei denn er bufft sich SDK und hällt Weihe tatsächlich auf cd. Dem ist dann aber wirklich nicht zu helfen. 

Noch ein weiteres Wort (ja ich hör ja gleich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zum TE: Sehr löblich zu fragen und sich zu informieren. Ich hab schon Palas mit Mana Siegel tanken sehen. Ist kein schöner Anblick und würden es alle so machen wie du, würde ich sicherlich auch mehr Spass haben mal ne Random Hero zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne: Frohes Fest euch allen und munteres Tanken meine lieben Artgenossen. Gehabt euch wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kipp (19. Dezember 2009)

Also aus DD Sicht muss ich sagen Palas sind mir die liebsten.

Mein MT im Raid ist Pala, mein OT Warri und ab und an darf auch mal ein DK tanken.
Entweder können die anderen ihren Tank nicht ganz so gut spielen oder Pala ist OP, aber so einen Aggroaufbau sieht man gerne.
Face-aggro und dann hat er auf einmal 50k Vorsprung. Da setz ich MD nur aus Gewohnheit.

Ich glaub das wichtigste zum tanken lernen ist eine gute Gruppe, am besten Gildenintern. 
Ich erleb auch in rnd-inis immer wieder DD's die mein antanken lassen ist für Mädchen, und wenn man die Aggro eh schon hat dann läuft man am besten weg vom Tank weil... wieso eigentlich?
Am Anfang ist sowas sicherlich unnütz zum lernen, später evtl. sogar gut um "im Training" zu bleiben.

Ich geh mit meinem Jägerlein eigentlich nur in Instanzen um fit zu bleiben, denn Movement lernst du nirgends so gut wie in einer schlechten Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Krieger: Können Singel Aggro genau wie jede andere Klasse aufbauen - zu Beginn eines Fights schneller und stärker als JEDE andere Tank Klasse..


falsch. palas sind im burstaggro nr1



Lekraan schrieb:


> Wieso sagt jeder, der DK frisst am meisten Schaden? Ich spiel zwar schon ne ZEit lang nicht mehr, aber das ist doch ganz klar, warum der DK viel schaden frisst, wenn er nicht auf Frost geskillt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


falsch. ein dk kann mit jedem baum gut tanken und das sie atm viel schaden fressen liegt einfach daran, das blizz sie kaputtgenerft hat, nicht am frostbaum... frostpräsenz kann jeder dk anmachnen


----------



## Skelettkrieger (19. Dezember 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> falsch. palas sind im burstaggro nr1


halb richtig. im direkten Antanken ist der Pala schneller, darum kommt der Krieger oft nicht hinterher (Wut fehlt)
Critet der Krieger allerdings eingangs des Fights mit Schildschlag siehts anders aus.
Oder anders gesagt: wenn man sagt dass Palas besser Aggro aufbauen als Krieger bedenkt man nicht dass Palas zu Anfang des Fights 100% ihres Pools haben den sie für Aggroaufbau benötigen. Nämlich Mana!
Der Warri hat meistens nicht mal 35 Wut zur Verfügung.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kenne ich keinen Pala der meine Aggro noch gekriegt hat wenn ich mal Wut hatte. Auch nicht zu Beginn des Fights...




ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> falsch. ein dk kann mit jedem baum gut tanken und das sie atm viel schaden fressen liegt einfach daran, das blizz sie kaputtgenerft hat, nicht am frostbaum... frostpräsenz kann jeder dk anmachnen


Blizzard will die DKs ja auch in den Frostbaum zwingen. Dieser Baum war von Anfang an als Tankbaum gedacht!
Und von kaputtnerfen kann da keine Rede sein. DKs waren bis Ende Ulu viel zu stark (vor allem als Blut-Tanks)..


----------



## blindhai (19. Dezember 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Zum DK Tank ... man kann in jeder Skillung wunderbar Tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also im Raid skillt man Runenheilung normalerweise nicht mit...wenn man speziell 5er geht, dann kann man sich das aber schonmal überlegen.


----------



## Kehlas (21. Dezember 2009)

Moshuna schrieb:


> wenn die DDs aggro ziehen, lass sie sterben.
> sag ihnen, Aggro  ist nicht episch aber beim aufheben gebunden.
> 
> -> zum Nexus anomalus: konzentrier dich auf den boss.
> ...




Dir kann ich nicht zustimmen....Wenn dd´s oder der heal aggro hat, hast du als Tank versagt!!

P.S. Desweiteren werden Tanks überbewertet, ordentlich Damage auf den Mob oder Boss durch ein paar ordentliche dd´s ,dann brauchst du nicht ewig dran rumzutanken....


----------



## Morgolosch (21. Dezember 2009)

blindhai schrieb:


> Also im Raid skillt man Runenheilung normalerweise nicht mit...wenn man speziell 5er geht, dann kann man sich das aber schonmal überlegen.



Natürlich wird die mitgeskillt, die hat so manchem Blutdk im Raid den Arsch gerettet. Mir schon oft genug. Und bei Kelthuzad war sie Gold wert im T7content. Wenn einer im Eisgrab war einfach das Ding mit Glyphe rausgehaun und keiner ist verreckt


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß, ich bewege mich auf sehr dünnem Eis, wenn ich jetzt frage... aber ich frage es trotzdem.
> ...




Ich würde an dieser Stelle ganz dreist behaupten wollen, dass der Paladin für Einsteiger am besten geeignet ist. Ich selbst spiele auch einen und komme mit dieser Klasse bestens klar. Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist ein Paladin auch die inzwischen am häufigsten vertretene Tankklasse.

Der Vorteil beim Paladin ist ganz klar die hohe Initialaggro. Da er wie ein Druide oder Krieger keine Wut aufbauen muss, kann er direkt mit dem vollen Programm loslegen. Mit Weihe fällt auch das AoE-Tanken recht leicht. Das können zwar DKs auch recht gut, aber sie kassieren im Gegensatz zum Pala weitaus mehr Schaden.

Und der angebliche Nachteil, dass ein Paladin mit Mana zum Tanken auskommen muss ist eigentlich nicht wirklich nachteilig. Der Paladin hat ausreichend Talente, um richtig gute Mana-Regeneration zu haben. So geht ihm in den allerseltensten Fällen das Mana aus. Talente wie "Göttliche Bitte" und "Einklang des Geistes" stellen ausreichende Manaversorgung sicher. Ich gehe aus den meisten Kämpfen wieder mit 100% Mana heraus.

Neben dem Druiden ist der Paladin natürlich auch die vielseitigste Klasse. Wenn man mal keine Lust aufs Tanken mehr haben sollte, kann man sich immer noch als Heiler oder Schadensausteiler versuchen. Und als Platteträger lebt man natürlich auch länger :-P .


----------



## Maerad (21. Dezember 2009)

Also aus sicht eines Healers und Tanks (Schami Heal und DK Tank):

1. Krieger: Schöne Allroundklasse, auch wenn sich die meisten etwas mit Mobaggro schwer tun (grad wenn das EQ noch schlechter ist)
2. Pala: Gleiche wie Krieger, hat eine sehr viel bessere Mobaggro allerdings und einige nette Raidbuffs etc. IMHO ist Pala aktuell immer noch etwas OP.
3. DK: Mittlerweile schön ausbalanciert - als BlutDK Tank machste IMBA Aggro und hast einen schönen, großen Healpool, ohne dafür viel Avoid zu opfern und Mobaggro (mit entsprechender Skillung / Glyphe) ist auch gut, als EisDK bekommst du weniger Schaden, hast mehr Avoid, dafür aber auch etwas weniger HP und normal keine Raidbuffs (wer eisige Klauen als Tank skillt macht was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Mobaggro bei dem ist schon IMBA und Aggro halten auch nicht sooo schlecht, aber doch weniger als Blutbaum. Unholy Tanks im Endcontent sind eigentlich nicht vorhanden - aber für HC's ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Bär: Scheisse viel HP, sehr gute Single Aggro, Mobaggro so lala (ähnlich Krieger), hat nur Ausweichen (kein Parry, Blocken usw.), Skill um Critimmun zu werden

Im Grunde kannst du also mit jeder Klasse tanken - ich hab als Heal keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen den Klassen gemerkt. Das einzige was ich MASSIV merke ist, wenn einer ALLES mit Ausdauer gesockelt hat. Sowas hasse ich wie sau ... mal abgesehen davon das diese dann weder Hit noch Waffenkundecap erreicht haben, kassieren die Schaden wie Hölle - grad bei Dudus, DK (wenn ich Tank mithealen darf <3) geht das tierisch ins Mana.

Ich hab lieber nen DUDU mit 45-50k HP und gescheit gesockelt als einen mit 60k und kassiert fast jeden Treffer :3


----------



## Flatrian (21. Dezember 2009)

An die "l2p" und "noob" helden:

Wenn ihr nichts gescheites zu melden habt, haltet einfach eure Backen. Im Anfangspost steht eindeutig "Ich habe von Tanks ca so viel Ahnung wie ein Murloc vom fliegen" und trotzdem kommen so ne äusserst peinlichen "l2p"-Äusserungen.

Wer hier der Bob ist, ist für mich eindeutig klar.

Zum Thema: Ich tanke mit Pala und DK (Main).

Zum Pala muss ich sagen, dass ich eigentlich noch nie Aggro verloren habe. Ist auch super zu leveln.

DK: Ich habe von t7 vis zum jetzigen Content alle Instanzen getankt, auch heroisch (leider anub hero 25 noch nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ich muss sagen, der DK macht spass wenn es ums tanken geht. Für 5er Instanzen finde ich den DK etwas nervig, da du für Tod und Verfall 3 Runen brauchst, und du theoretisch immer nach jeder Mobgruppe 5-10 Sek auf freie Runen warten musst. Zumindest als Anfänger. Ich nutz einfach blutwandlung und spring in der Zeit mit Siedendes Blut rein ;D Reicht für den Anfang....

Mit den restlichen Klassen kenn ich mich einfach nicht aus. Krieger bauen eigentlich am schnellsten und sichersten die Aggro auf... Es gibt zwar ausnahmen, wenn Tanks zb erstmal debuffs etc aufbauen wollen, bevor sie mit Aggroattacks anfangen... (Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Aber ich hatte  mit Kriegern und Palas nie Probleme. DKs und Druiden eignen sich als "Tankpartner" nicht so... Daher absolut null Plan von Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hexer können auch tanken! Auch wenn ungewollt! leben tun sie auch nicht lange! (ausser ssc leotheras und black tmple illidan! Hach... DAS waren tolle Zeite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

LG


----------



## Bladia (21. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich spiele auch einen Pala-Tank und muß sagen, es ist wirklich nicht so schwer zu spielen. 
Aufgrund der DDs, die sowas wie Antankzeit nicht kennen und sofort AE-Schaden en masse raushauen, habe ich mir angewöhnt, mit Siegel der Weisheit zu tanken und Weihe durchzuspammen. Außerdem habe ich den Hammer der Gerechtigkeit geskillt und kann so alle 30 sec einen weiter entfernten Caster ruhigstellen. Die beiden Spotts sind sehr effektiv, man sollte nach dem Spott noch eine Weile auf den Mob einprügeln, um sicherzustellen, daß er wirklich beim Tank bleibt. Oom geht man dank Einklang des Geistes, SdRef, Siegel und Richturteil der Weisheit eigentlich nie. Bei Bossen switche ich dann auf Siegel der Vergeltung um, hier bekomme aufgrund des größeren Schadens und der damit verbundenen Heilung immer über Einklang des Geistes genug Mana. 

Die Aggro ist nie ein Problem, selbst bei DDs, die in HC-Inis 5k dps fahren. Im Gegenteil, ich habe alle Zeit der Welt, mich und meine Partymember zu decursen (Decursive 4tw) oder auch mal den Heiler wieder vollzuheilen, wenn er bei AE-Schaden damit beschäftigt ist, die Gruppe wieder vollzumachen. Heiler sagen oft über Tank-Palas, daß diese einfach zu heilen sind, weil der Damage gut geglättet, also ohne große Spitzen, reinkommt.

Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Kriegern und Druiden ist, aber der Pala ist definitiv auch für Tankeinsteiger gut geeignet. Bedenkt man, daß doch sehr viele Untote im momentanen Content zu finden sind, hat der Pala hier noch weitere Vorteile.


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2009)

@Skelettkrieger

Zitat:
"Blizzard will die DKs ja auch in den Frostbaum zwingen. Dieser Baum war von Anfang an als Tankbaum gedacht!
Und von kaputtnerfen kann da keine Rede sein. DKs waren bis Ende Ulu viel zu stark (vor allem als Blut-Tanks).. "

Ich spiele meinen DK seit Release der DKs und seitdem als Tank. Woher weisst du so genaue Infos. Sei mir bitte ned bös, aber das is in meinen Augen Humbug. Ich war vorher Frost DK und nun als BlutDK komme ich gefühlt besser klar, als vorher in Frost. Desweiteren sind mir offen gesagt Trash nicht wichtig, da wir immer nen Pala im Raid dabei haben, der grosse Gruppen prima an sich binden kann. Und für Bossfights gleicht mein Todesstoss, der wenn er crittet gut und gerne mit 8k healt die Schadensminderung aus Frost wieder aus. Das einzige, was Frost interessant macht, is die Tatsache mit den zwei Einhändern, die aber auch erstmal gefarmt werden müssen, da es nicht so schnell gute gibt. Ansonsten habe ich mittlerweile alles, was höher wie t7 Content ist in Blutskillung getankt und will auch keinen Boss mehr in anderer Skillung tanken. Und das is auch der Vorteil, denn du als DK hast. Du kannst in jeder Skillung tanken, ist lediglich eine Stil-Frage. Ich steh eben mehr auf die dicken 2Händer.

Achja Edith
Und wie der unter mir und zig über mir schon sagten, du musst selber entscheiden, welche Klasse dir zusagt um zu tanken, denn: Selbst ein Krieger, der sagt, seine Klasse ist nicht einfach und man muss das Tanken mit dem Krieger lernen und er sei keinem Anfänger zu empfehlen, hat mal als Anfänger angefangen. Also lass dich nicht beirren und such dir aus, was dir zusagt. Die Tankklassen sind: Druide, Paladin, Krieger und Toderitter, es ist deine Entscheidung:-)


----------



## Angita (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich spiele einen Tankadin als Twink und komm mit ihm echt gut klar.
In Heros oder Raids müssen schon krasse oder auch nicht so gelehrige DDler dabei sein die mir die Aggro klauen.

Mit 75 hab ich meinen Retri Skill aufgeben und bin direkt als frischer Tank in die erste Inni.
Klar es gab wipes - auch heute noch, keiner ist unfehlbar - aber der Paladin als Tank ist sehr schnell zu erlernen.
Aber das soll nicht heißen, dass der Tankadin der beste oder einfachste ist.

Der Tankadin hat sehr viele kleine Helferlein. SdRef, Siegel und Richturteil der Weisheit lassen dich so gut wie garnie oom gehen.
Das wiederum bedeutet, dass du die Weihe auf cd halten kannst und somit gut AoE-Tanken kannst.
Mit Spot und Hammer kannst du einen Caster sehr gut auf dich fokusieren.

Den Krieger hab ich angetestet, gut zu spielen wenn man Wut hat, nur ist das mit der Wut nicht so mein Ding.
Und das von uns allen so geliebte Bärli ist für mich ein Rästel.
Zum DK kann ich nur sagen, oh Gott - ka wie die das schaffen, Rune + Runenmacht = Cast... blos fehlt bei mir immer irgendwas.
Wut und Runenmacht zum Tanken = Konten im meinem Hirn.
Hut ab vor jedem Tank der mit Wut oder Runenmacht sich "rum quält".
Ich bleib bei meinem Bubladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

So long
Angita

PS: Es ist egal welche tankende Klasse du spielst, Vor- und Nachteile hast du bei jeder.
Ich finde, dass DEIN Spielspaß im Vordergrund stehen muss und das bekommst nur durch TESTEN, TESTEN und nachmal TESTEN.


----------



## Andoral1990 (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Krieger: Können Singel Aggro genau wie jede andere Klasse aufbauen - zu Beginn eines Fights schneller und stärker als JEDE andere Tank Klasse.. An AE Aggo Mangelt es etwas - mit ein wenig Tricks kommt man da aber auch gut ran - Blockgear, Anstürmen, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Schildblock.
> 
> Paladin: Hat keine Probleme mit Mana. Meines erachtens im ICC Content die beste Tank Wahl. Außerdem sehr stark durch seine geringen CD´s und dem Auto Last Stand procc. Gute AE Aggro.
> 
> ...




hab mir grad nen frischen krieger hoch gespielt und muss sagen das tanken macht wesentlich mehr spaß als bei allen anderen klassen. is aber auch en bissel anspruchvoller... gerade das aoe tanken... dass da die schockwelle immer richtig sitzt das muss man drauf ham. zur rota muss ich noch sagen dass es käse is schockwelle vor dem donnerknall zu benutzen...   erst donnerknall dann die schockwelle rein und während die mobs gestunned sind wird donnerknapp schon wieder rdy und so kann man in der zeit die aggro garnicht verlieren

pala is wirklich recht simpel und ne super tankklasse als singeltarget und aoe tank. man darf halt den tankbuff nich vergessen (kenne ich nur vom hören-sagen. hab selbst keinen pala.)

bär is in ICC durch den avoid debuff kein stück eingeschränkt und für mich fast immer ein musthave im raid...  wer bär gespielt hat und sich damit auskennt weiß dass der bär nicht nur ausweichen kann. allerdings finde ich den bär ziemlich langweilig zu spielen... man spammed zermalmen, was dem automatischen angriff hinzugefügt wird, und neben her zerfleischen -aufschlitzen - auschlitzen -zerfleische..... wenn die wut knapp wird zwischen drin mal ein feenfeuer benutzen.. des kost nix und verursacht auch zusätzliche bedrohung. einen riesen nachteil hat der bär allerdings doch. er kann im gegensatz zu allen anderen tanks NICHT kicken was extrem nervig is.

dk tank hab ich vor ulduar noch gespielt, hatte immer das gefühl ich fresse wesentlich mehr schaden als mein krieger kollege obwohl wir gleiches gear hatten...  mitlerweile mag ich dk tanks garnicht mehr... dks ham algemein en schlechten ruf und die wenigen die ihren dk zocken können tun das zu 99% in ner raidgilde oder nem stammraid...


----------



## Jarvic (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke, es ist gar nicht sooo wichtig, ob man mit Pala tankt oder Krieger oder DK. Denn jedem noch so guten Tank verhagelt ein dämlicher DD die Rechnung, der meint, in der ersten zehntel Sekunde sein ganzes Schadenspotential entfalten zu müssen. Ich erlebe das ständig. Warum haben es die Leute immer so eilig? Lasst den Tank antanken und dann können sich alle austoben. Was zur Hölle ist daran so schwer? Dann ist es auch nicht so wichtig, ob es sich beim Tank um einen Pala, Krieger oder sonst was handelt. Die DDs haben am guten Ausgang eines Gefechtes einen großen Anteil...und zwar nicht nur vom Aspekt des Schadenmachens....


----------



## Uratak (21. Dezember 2009)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist gar nicht sooo wichtig, ob man mit Pala tankt oder Krieger oder DK. Denn jedem noch so guten Tank verhagelt ein dämlicher DD die Rechnung, der meint, in der ersten zehntel Sekunde sein ganzes Schadenspotential entfalten zu müssen. Ich erlebe das ständig. Warum haben es die Leute immer so eilig? Lasst den Tank antanken und dann können sich alle austoben. Was zur Hölle ist daran so schwer? Dann ist es auch nicht so wichtig, ob es sich beim Tank um einen Pala, Krieger oder sonst was handelt. Die DDs haben am guten Ausgang eines Gefechtes einen großen Anteil...und zwar nicht nur vom Aspekt des Schadenmachens....




Hit und Waffenkunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Dezember 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> pala is wirklich recht simpel und ne super tankklasse als singeltarget und aoe tank. man darf halt den tankbuff nich vergessen (kenne ich nur vom hören-sagen. hab selbst keinen pala.)




Jo... als Paladin hast du 'nen "Aggro-Buff", den man sich vorher selbst geben muss. Aber das ist eigentlich keine aufwändige Sache. Früher hat der Buff nur 30 Minuten gehalten. Heute hält er dauerhaft bis man stirbt. Da muss man sich den nachbuffen. Das ganze nennt sich "Zornige Vergeltung" und erhöht die durch Heiligschaden erzeugte Aggro um 80% (früher waren es sogar mal 90% :-( ).



Ich lese hier desöfteren, dass viele Leute mit Siegel der Weisheit tanken. Viel mehr Aggro erzeugt man eigentlich mit Siegel der Vergeltung. Wenn ihr das Talent "Göttliche Bitte" auf Cooldown haltet, dann geht euch eigentlich auch nie das Mana aus. Gerade als Tank hat man ja "Göttliche Bitte" geskillt, so dass bei einem Nahkampftreffer eine Chance von 100% besteht den Timer dieses Talents zurückzusetzen. Das heißt also im Klartext, wenn man sich im Kampf befindet hat man eine unbegrenzte Manaversorgung. Wenn man also ein wenig im Eiltempo vorangeht, läuft der Buff also niemals aus ;-) .


----------



## Raindog (21. Dezember 2009)

Fein fein...

Jetzt hab ich gefühlte 5000 Meinung zu dem Thema "Wer is der beste Noob-Tank" Und was bringt mir das? 

Nüschtz.

Die, für mich viel wichtigere, Frage nach dem WIE hat kaum einer beantwortet.

Der Trick, die Kamere-Zoom-Stufe weiter nach Außen zu verlegen war super. Aber in Sachen Überblick behalten oder Mobs einfangen... naja...


Ein kleines Update: Ich hatte noch einen Druiden auf Level 10 rumstehen. Kurzerhand hab ich ihn etwas ausgerüstet, mir nen Tank-Tree angeschaut und ihn mittlerweile auf Level 26 geschoben.

Dank dem Ini-Sucher hatte ich das Vergnügen 4 mal eine Gruppe zu finden:

1. Gruppe: Der angebliche Heil-Pala hat mit seinem DD-Tree getankt (Zwar Ini überlebt, aber 3 mal gewipet)
2. Gruppe: Hat sich nach 3 Minuten aufgelöst
3. Gruppe: Hat etwa 2 Minuten länger gehalten
4. Gruppe wurde interessant...

Verlies von Stormwind. Endlich richtiges Tanken. Dumm nur, dass der Krieger mir immer einen Mob geklaut hat. Naja bei 2-3 anderen Gegnern nicht schlimm... doch irgendwann fing der Mage an in die Räume zu laufen, Aggro zu ziehen, Frostnova zu zünden, sich umzudrehen und Blizzard zu casten. - Dank dem Blinzeln bevor ich überhaupt im Raum war...
Und natürlich, wie hätte es auch anders sein können, hatte der Jäger "Knurren" angelassen.

Ich frage mich: Wie soll man so das Tanken lernen?

Atm überlege ich, ob ich nicht den 72er DK umfunktioniere und den zum Tank mache. Gruppen sollte man ja jetzt schneller finden. Aber irgendwie habe ich dieses bohrende Gefühl im Hinterkopf, dass das mit genau der gleichen Situation enden wird...


Tanking Dog


----------



## Skelettkrieger (21. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> hier könnte ein Zitat stehen



Release WotLK:
Der Frost-Baum ist an und für sich so ausgelegt dass er als Tank (Survive etc.) am sinnigsten ist.
Mir ist durchaus bewusst dass der DK in allen Speccs tanken KANN, das soll aber nicht heissen, dass das auch so gewollt ist.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war der Gedanke mal:
Blut = DD
Unholy = PvP
Frost = Tank

es würde mich wundern wenn Blizzard hier mal was anderes gesagt hätte.
Mir sind jedenfalls durchs Band weg nur solche Aussagen (geht von BluePost über MMO-Champion über alle Guides) bekannt


----------



## Dicun (21. Dezember 2009)

Meiner einer tankt mit nem Pala - und bin relativ glücklich damit. Der Aggroaufbau ist okay, ich kann Gruppen gut halten und nur selten klaut mir ein DD die Aggro. Grundvoraussetzung ist mMn schon, daß man anfängt zu markieren, wenn einem die Mobs zu oft abhauen. Das hat nix mit der Tank-Fähigkeit zu tun, sondern mit der Zielwahl der DDs.

Wenn Du schon einen Pala, DK oder Krieger hast, probier mit der jeweiligen Klasse das Tanken aus. Für mich wäre in der Priorisierung auch die Reihenfolge gegeben. Als DDler habe ich die <subjektive> Erfahrung gemacht, daß Palas und DKs die Aggro auch bei Gruppen gut halten und ich bei Kriegern gerne mal das Zeitliche segne. Als DD-Pala mache ich nunmal einiges an AoE und scheinbar können das Krieger nicht sooooo toll halten. Liegt aber leider auch daran, daß mein DD-Equip ziemlich gut ist und eigentlich für 5er Inis zu deftig. Ein Grund mehr wieso ich mittlerweile lieber tanke als Schaden zu fahren.

Hat schon jemand ein Add-On empfohlen? Hab nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen ^^ Guck einfach mal nach einem, daß die Aggro-Werte anzeigt. Beispielsweise Omen...


----------



## Bladia (21. Dezember 2009)

@Raindog: Dass die DDs hin und wieder völlig Banane auf alles einkloppen, was sich bewegt, ist mittlerweile (leider) normal. 
Es gibt ein gutes, altes Sprichwort:

Stirbt der Tank, war der Heiler schuld.
Stirbt der Heiler, war der Tank schuld.
Stirbt ein DD, ist er selbst schuld. 

Und hier noch eines:
Aggro ist zwar nicht episch, aber dennoch beim Aufheben gebunden. Ich spotte nur für Heiler.


Halt dich dran. Ich nehme meinen Heiler immer in Focus und sehe (bei ag_Unitframes) sofort an seinem roten Lebensbalken, wenn er Heilaggro gezogen hat und spotte ihm dann alles ab. Kann man auch super mit einem Makro machen.
Solange Tank und Heiler stehen, kann man einen Wipe fast immer verhindern. Ausnahme: Enraging Boss.
Laß die DDs doch umfallen, die lernen es nur über Repkosten.


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2009)

Das hab ich am Anfang auch gedacht, Skelettkrieger. Als ich meinen DK anfing und allein schon die Präsenzen ansah und dann noch die Skillungen dazu ansah, sah das für mich genauso aus:
Blut=DD
Frost=Tank
Unholy=PVP
Mittlerweile hab ich aber schon alles mit allem gemacht. Frost zB is im PVP auch anwendbar, genauso als DD, weil wofür sonst sind denn Talente wie mehr Tempowertung, Lichritter, Zähigkeit, Zehrende Kälte. Das kann man alles im PVP oder auch als Support DD nutzen. Und als Beispiel komme ich Raidbuffed auf 50k life. Wenn ich da Vampirblut zünde stehe ich da mit knapp 58k life für 15sec. Ich wüsste zB nicht, was ein DD damit anfangen soll, im pvp vlt sinnvoll, aber als DD seh ich da keinen Sinn dahinter. Genauso Zauberabwehr, Wille der Nekropole oder Klingenbarriere braucht kein DD.
Also ich hab mir schon gedanken gemacht damit. Und ich hör von allen DW Tanks, die ich sehe, dass sie eben sehr a) Waffenabhängig sind und b) sehr Werte abhängig sind (Waffenk. und Hit). Also letztenendes denke ich er is einfach anders zu spielen, aber liefert am Ende selbe Ergebnisse. Und wie schon gesagt, mir fehlt nurnoch ein Schwert und ich werde den DW DK Tank testen. Mache mir aber nicht allzugrosse Hoffnungen.

@Raindog
Warte mal, du willst von uns wissen wie man tankt? Also so wirklich die basics? Hey mal ehrlich, so Fragen a la: wie zoomt man raus, oder wie verstellt man die Kameraperspektive, oder wie verändert man die intelligente Kameraführung sind Fragen, die zeigen, dass du nichts selber machen willst. Geh doch in deine Optionen und probier rum. Geh in die Kameraeinstellungen und probier rum. Alles weitere: Du hast uns eine Frage gestellt, die sowas von allgemein und breitgefächert beantwortet werden kann und erwartetst, das wir dir genaus das schreiben, was du möchtest? Sry aber wenn du was konkret wissen willst, dann frag. Wenn du aber nur wissen möchtest, "wie man tankt", dann schnapp dir ne passende Klasse und lern selber die Basics, wie jeder das hier getan hat. Es bringt nix, wenn ich schreibe: Als ich setze D&D, pulle mit Eisberührung in den D&D rein, verteile Krankheiten, etc. Das is alles Situationsabhängig und musst du selber lerne, da kann man dir hier nicht viel sagen, ausser du hast eine konkrete Frage. Aber "Wie tankt man?" kann ich dir nur, wie schon jemand schrieb, mit folgendem beantworten: Indem du dein Auto an ne Zapfsäule fährst und dort den Zapfhahn in das dazu vorgesehene Loch im Auto reinsteckst und den Zapfhahn betätigst.


----------



## Uratak (21. Dezember 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> falsch. palas sind im burstaggro nr1



Blubb. You FAIL! Bevor Du jetzt rumheulst, dass ich nen Spinner bin - 3600+ Blockwert mit Schildblock 6200+. Gestern an Saurfang 13.000er Schild Schläge gemacht und falls es Dir bekannt ist, mit Schwert und Schild hast Du als Warri einen Reset auf Deinen Schildschlag. KEIN Paladin kann an die Aggro eines Krieger rankommen - sofern der sich in Block Gear befindet und es um nur einen Boss geht. Mein Mainchar selber ist Pala Tank. An meine Aggro kommt atm auch keiner ran ABER mit meinem Warri in Block Gear würde ich mich selber überholen - ohne Probleme.
Block Gear ist nicht das optimale Gear. Dir fehlen darin ~4000 HP. Waren vorher halt PdOK und ich hab die Anub Adds getankt. Im übrigen hat gestern ein Ally Mage mit 60% Leben die traumhafte Erfahrung gemacht, von einem 17.000er Schild Schlag ins Jenseits befördert zu werden - er hat mit eine Lebende Bombe verpasst. Glaub der steht noch heute unter Schock.
Nun könntest Du sagen "ich hab auch Block Gear". Dennoch ein Krieger der mit Schwert und Schild Glück hat, zieht Dich aufgrund seines Talentes Schildblock in der Aggro gnadenlos ab. Hier hast mal so ein Duell. Stell Dir einfach vor, der Elf wäre ein Tank Pala und der Zwerg ein Tauren Krieger. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMdHZ-wCgBI&NR=1 

So und zum Thema "Burst Aggro" ... Berserkerhaltung - Tollkühnheit - Verteidigungshaltung - Blutrausch - Berserkerwut - Schildblock - Schildschlag - /target Tank Paladin - /lachen


----------



## Muhtator (21. Dezember 2009)

Was genau meinst du mit Block Gear? bitte Armory Link


----------



## Uratak (21. Dezember 2009)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Block Gear? bitte Armory Link



3600 Blockwert ... ? Wofür willst da nen Armory Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Abgesehen davon hat mein Warri 4 vreschiedene Tank Set´s und ist bestimmt net in Block Gear ausgeloggt. Falls Du dennoch suchen willst Kâtaru - Decapitated - Azshara.


----------



## Maerad (21. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Blut = DD
> Unholy = PvP
> Frost = Tank
> es würde mich wundern wenn Blizzard hier mal was anderes gesagt hätte.
> Mir sind jedenfalls durchs Band weg nur solche Aussagen (geht von BluePost über MMO-Champion über alle Guides) bekannt



Das war zum Release so, bis Blizzard die Trees usw. etwas geändert und damit alle Trees fürs Tanken gedacht hat.

Und was die Tipps für den OP angeht:

1. Klarstellen, das nur du pullst und die dir kurz Zeit geben sollen vorm DMG (vor allem bei Mobs) - wer aggro zieht ... nun ja, biste human versuchste abspotten, falls nicht lass den DD sterben. Mit dem neuen LFG-Tool is schnell ein neuer gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. CD Zünden wenn bereit bzw. der Boss es verlangt
3. Absolute Ini/Mobs/Bosskenntnis
4. Kamera ganz raus, Effekte (grad beim etwas schwächeren Rechner) in 10/25ern auf Minimum Voreinstellung stellen, nur der Harken bei projezierte Textueren muss drin sein (sonst siehste tod und verfall z.b. nicht bei Lady Deathwisper etc.)
5. Konzentration - IMMER (vor allem wenn du 80 bist, dein EQ schlecht und gegen nen 6k DPS Hexer tanken darfst <.<)

Ich hab schon nen Tank von lvl 0 hochgespielt und nen DK Tank ... ich empfehle dir wirklich deinen DK zu löschen und neu anzufangen. 

Alleine schon deshalb, weil du am Anfang (lvl 0) nicht alle Tankskills hast und die alten Inis nen Witz sind was tanken angeht. DK startet schon mit IMBA EQ was du fast durch die ganze Schwerbenwelt anlassen kannst und sich sogar komplett zum tanken eigenet (für die ersten paar inis zumindest).

Zuerst solltest du mal den Guide zum tank durchlesen um einen Plan über die Klasse / Fähigkeiten zu bekommen. Anfangen tust du am besten mit Blutskillung, da diese eine schöne Rota hat und nicht wie Eis auf Proccs angewiesen ist (ist auch einfacher prinzipiell). Damit hast du mehr Zeit dich auf die Mobs zu konzentrieren. Am besten mit lvl 58 in die Schwerbenwelt, im AH etwas Tankeq kaufen (billiges grünes Zeug) und halt richtig auf Tank skillen (2 Beispielskillungen Frost/Blut findest z.b. bei meinem http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Jeynarra). Dann mach eine Ini nach der anderen, verbessere dein EQ - geht hier eigentlich ruck zuck.

Zum tanken selbst: Bei Mobs zuerst Tod und Verfall, Frost und Seuche auf ein Ziel drauf und per Pestilenz verteilen. Nun solltest nen kurzen CD haben, danach einfach Herzstoß spammen und durchtabben (zielwechsel) -. Herzstoß trfft 2 Ziele gleichzeitig - so solltest dann nie ein Ziel verlieren.

Wenn Singleaggro einfach normale Blut DD Rota draufknallen und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du das bis ca. lvl 75+ machst hast du a) super EQ und b) richtig gut Plan vom Tanken. Die Scherbenwelt Inis sind easy zu tanken, da generft - sehr schön zum Rota / Aggrohalten /Übersicht behalten kennenlernen. Ab Nordend wirds dann schwerer (merkste gleich wenn du Burg gehen kannst das gutes Stück härter).

Dann kannst du deinen DK auf 80 bringen, etwas EQ farmen und mal alle HC's tanken ODER mit 75 oder so aufhören und deinen Dudu hochziehen, dann aber mit sehr viel mehr Plan wie vorher - vor allem tust du dir dann leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muhtator (21. Dezember 2009)

Weil ich mir gerade auch überlege für icc weniger auf life und mehr auf Blocken zu setzen, und ein paar Tipps vertragen könnte welche Itmes dafür am besten geeignet sind. ( Sauerfang einen 13 k Schildschlag verpassen zu können hört sich verlockend an)


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Fein fein...
> 
> Jetzt hab ich gefühlte 5000 Meinung zu dem Thema "Wer is der beste Noob-Tank" Und was bringt mir das?
> 
> ...




Also... Guides zum Tanken für die entsprechenden Klassen findet man ja auch eigentlich im Internet. So ein paar Regeln/Hilfestellungen kann ich dir aber mit auf den Weg geben.

- Es kann sehr Hilfreich sein bei den Mobs Symbole zu verteilen um die Reihenfolte festzulegen, wann welcher Mob getötet wird. So sollten sich dann alle DD auf ein Ziel konzentrieren und dir haut dann kein DD mehr einen Mob weg, den du gerade nicht als Target hast.

- DD die Bomben und Aggro kassieren sind selber Schuld. AoE erzeugt ein recht hohes Maß an Aggro. Palas haben mit Weihe und DK mit Tod und Verfall recht gut massen von Mobs angetankt, so dass man dann als DD schneller bomben kann. Wenn also ein DD bombt, aggro kassiert und stirbt, brauchst du dir deswegen keinen Vorwurf machen.

- Für den Tank ist es eine sehr wichtige Aufgabe den Heiler zu beschützen. Gerade am Anfang eines Pulls, wenn einige Mobs noch nicht angetankt sind, kann es leich passieren, dass der Heiler Aggro zieht, wenn er zu Beginn eines Kampfes eine Heilung wirkt. Die Pullphase kann beim Tanken das schwierigste sein, weil hier die Gefahr sehr hoch ist, dass Aggro geklaut wird und sich die Mobs verteilen. Für die DD deshalb, wie oben beschrieben, Symbole setzen und immer den Heiler im Auge behalten. Sollte sich ein Mob dem Heiler zuwenden, muss der Mob sofort abgespottet werden. Hat man gute DD in der Gruppe unterstützen diese ein wenig dabei. Mit meinem Mage zünde ich immer Frostnova um den Mob festzufrieren, dann kann der Tank sich den Mob leichter holen.

- nach wie vor gilt noch immer folgende Regel:
1. Stirbt der Tank, hat der Heiler Schuld.
2. Stirbt der Heiler, hat der Tank Schuld.
3. Stirbt der DD, hat er selber Schuld.

- lass dich nicht von Leuten innerhalb der Gruppe hetzen. Der Tank bestimmt das Tempo und dieser muss auch auf den Heiler achten. Es bringt also nix zu pullen, wenn der Heiler kein Mana hat. Wenn ein DD selber pullt würde ich persönlich ihn daran sterben lassen. Die Spieler müssen aus ihren fehlern lernen. Heiler sind selten und Tanks sind noch seltener (zumindest auf meinem Realmpool). Du als Tank hast es viel leichter eine Gruppe zu finden, da Tanks recht rar gesät sind. DD findet man wie Sand am Meer. Entweder die Gruppe freundet sich mit dem Tempo an oder die dürfen sich eine neue Gruppe suchen. Als Tank sitzt man zu 90% am längeren Hebel.

- was die Übersicht betrifft, zu der du ja sagst, dass du sie häufig verlierst, das lässt sich nur üben. Meine ersten Gehversuche als Tank damals waren auch nicht die besten. Es ist eine andere Spielweise, an die man sich gewöhnen muss. Als Tank muss man so viel mehr beachten, als wenn man DD ist. Deswegen ist es am besten, wenn man das Tanksein mit seiner Gilde oder guten Freunden übt, die ein wenig Geduld mitbringen. Mein Tank ist auch in meiner Gilde groß geworden. Unser damaliger MT unserer Gilde war mein Mentor und nun hab ich Ihn als MT der Gilde abgelöst :-) . Er hat sich jetzt mit seinem Krieger auf Furor spezialisiert und tankt, wenn bei uns Not am Mann ist ^^ .

Tanken lernen kann man von heute auf morgen nicht so einfach. Da muss man schon ein Naturtalent sein. Wenn du dich mit den Talenten deines Charakters auskennst, ist der Rest oft nur eine Sache der gegenseitigen Absprache.


----------



## Super PePe (21. Dezember 2009)

wichtige Wert (absteigend ihrer Wertigkeit):
Verteidigungswertung lvl 80: 535 (hero); 540.2 bei lvl 83 Gegnern (Raids)
===============================================
Ausweichwertung: betroffen von Diminishing Return
Parierwertung: betroffen von Diminishing Return
Blockwertung: nicht betroffen von Diminishing Return
===============================================
Trefferwertung: hier ist das Ziel Stylecap zu erreichen
Waffenkundewertung: Ziel 6.5% = 26 Punkte
===============================================
Ausdauer: nice to have


----------



## RedShirt (21. Dezember 2009)

@SuperPepe

/signed


----------



## Gerti (21. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Warum ziehst du überhaupt aggro?



Weil die Tanks meist nicht in der Lage sind Aggro zu machen bzw zu halten... Es kann nicht sein, dass einige Tanks ständig  10sec brauchen, nen Mob anzutanken und man bei anderen nach 1sec den Mob nicht mehr wegbekommt, bei gleichwertigem Equip und gleicher Klasse wohlgemerkt.
Und doch, Omen kenne ich und ich achte darauf, wenn es um mein Leben oder den Erfolg der Gruppe geht. Ich weiß nicht, wieso es schlimm ist, wenn der Mob auf dem Weg zu  mir  stirbt.
Achja, ich spiele neben meiner Hexe noch einen Tank und es stört mich nicht, wenn mal ein DD Aggro zieht... Anklicken und Spotten, mache ich mir keine großen Gedanken mehr drüber  "Was muss der immer Aggro ziehen".  Wenn der DD es soweit treibt, dass ich den Mob nicht mehr halten kann, soll er bitte selbst mit dem klar kommen.
(Ich beziehe mich hier auf Heroics und Situationen, in denen ich höchstens mich selbst gefährde und nicht das gelingen eines Erfolges, Timeruns oder Raidbosses)

@Kyrador:
Ja, weil man gerade nur als resto das erdschild brauch, skillt sie um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Die Wertigkeiten oben:
Das ist ziemlich verallgemeinert, Druiden brauchen keine Verteidigungswertung und Ausdauer kann sich jenachdem auch verschieben, jenachdem wie viel Magieschaden vom Boss kommt. z.B. Brauchst du für Sath3D  einen MT mit einer mindest HP, damit der nicht sofort geröstet wird, Ähnliches bei Malygos, damit du den Atem da überlebst.


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2009)

@SuperPePe

wichtige Wert (absteigend ihrer Wertigkeit):
Verteidigungswertung lvl 80: 535 (hero); 540.2 bei lvl 83 Gegnern (Raids)
===============================================
Ausweichwertung: betroffen von Diminishing Return
Parierwertung: betroffen von Diminishing Return
Blockwertung: nicht betroffen von Diminishing Return
===============================================
Trefferwertung: hier ist das Ziel Stylecap zu erreichen
Waffenkundewertung: Ziel 6.5% = 26 Punkte
===============================================

=Macht meiner Meinung 2/3 des Tanks aus

Ausdauer: nice to have

= Macht das restliche drittel aus, also nichtnur nice to have, sondern mit Teil der Tankwerte. Zum einen muss man auf einen anständiges Avoid achten, zum anderen muss man auf einen angemessenen HP Puffer haben. In ICC relativiert sich das alles wieder, da die Bosse nicht für allzuhart zuschlagen. Da kannst du locker 3-4k HP von den jetzigen allgemein bekannten Standard HP Werten nehmen (also 40k-ca4k) und die damit frei gewordenen Ausdauertrinkets (^^) mit Ausweich- oder Parrytrinkets ersetzen.

@Gerti
Das sind meist die Tanks mit fehlendem Hitcap zB. Ohne Hitcap passiert mir das auch, dass der Mob an mir vorbeirennt, da meine Krankheiten verfehlt haben. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass die falsche Rota gefahren wird. Wenn du wirklich auf Omen achtest, dann is das in dem Fall zur Ausnahme nicht ganz dein Fehler. Trotzdem hast du als DD die Aufgabe - und das ist undiskutabel - dein Aggromanagment im Griff zu haben. Und wenn ein Tank 10sec braucht um anzutanken, dann braucht er die halt. Ausser du bestehst darauf bei Jimmy dem Geistheiler zu landen. Es gibt nämlich gewisse Mobs, das kriegst du garned mit, wenn du noch keinen tank gespielt hast, die resisten den Hits, oder haben aufeinmal nen Schild, der den Schaden und damit die Aggro verringert. Dann braucht der Tank halt mal mehr als 0sec um anzutanken. Und btw kannst du es ohnehin vergessen, wenn du losballerst im Moment des lostankens. Was will nen Tank machen, wenn er mit seinem ersten Hit nen 15k Treffer vom Mage (z weg-aggron muss?! Da kann er spotten wie er will, wenn du keinen dmg stop machst, wars das mit Gemütlichkeit.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (21. Dezember 2009)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Weil ich mir gerade auch überlege für icc weniger auf life und mehr auf Blocken zu setzen, und ein paar Tipps vertragen könnte welche Itmes dafür am besten geeignet sind. ( Sauerfang einen 13 k Schildschlag verpassen zu können hört sich verlockend an)



T9,25 EQ und gute raidbuffs, dann passt das.
Nimm an Blocken einfach das mit was in ICC droppt. Btw ist der Schaden von Schildschlag nocht von der Blockwertung sondern vom Blockwert abhängig...

@Pepe:
hast mit deiner Wertung absolut recht.
Die Prioritäten verschieben sich allerdings je nach Content & EQ...


----------



## zergerus (21. Dezember 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Pala : Ein Paladin der seine Klasse spielen kann, wird nicht oom gehen !!!
> 
> DK : Todesgriff ? Ja und ? Andere Klassen nutzen einfach Ihren SPOT um die flüchtenden wieder einzufangen oder verlieren erst garnicht die Aggro ... !
> 
> ...



Oha, bleib doch mal locker ^^ anstat ihn hier blöd anzuquatschen und "l2p l2p" zu schreien könntest du doch ein paar hilfreiche Tipps geben wenn du soviel Ahnung hast... Ist nur ein Spiel, nicht alles so ernst nehmen ;-)


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger, er hat nicht absolut Recht, da er mit seiner Aussage sehr allgemein geblieben ist. Ein Druide braucht kein Parry und keine Blockwertung, ein DK trägt auch kein Schild. Und Ausdauer is nicht nice to have, denn wäre das so und ich Sockel jeden Platz in meinem Equip auf Avoid, dann steh ich mit ca 34-35k life als knappes onehit opfer im HeroMode da.


----------



## Gerti (21. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Gerti
> Das sind meist die Tanks mit fehlendem Hitcap zB. Ohne Hitcap passiert mir das auch, dass der Mob an mir vorbeirennt, da meine Krankheiten verfehlt haben. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass die falsche Rota gefahren wird. Wenn du wirklich auf Omen achtest, dann is das in dem Fall zur Ausnahme nicht ganz dein Fehler. Trotzdem hast du als DD die Aufgabe - und das ist undiskutabel - dein Aggromanagment im Griff zu haben. Und wenn ein Tank 10sec braucht um anzutanken, dann braucht er die halt. Ausser du bestehst darauf bei Jimmy dem Geistheiler zu landen. Es gibt nämlich gewisse Mobs, das kriegst du garned mit, wenn du noch keinen tank gespielt hast, die resisten den Hits, oder haben aufeinmal nen Schild, der den Schaden und damit die Aggro verringert. Dann braucht der Tank halt mal mehr als 0sec um anzutanken. Und btw kannst du es ohnehin vergessen, wenn du losballerst im Moment des lostankens. Was will nen Tank machen, wenn er mit seinem ersten Hit nen 15k Treffer vom Mage (z weg-aggron muss?! Da kann er spotten wie er will, wenn du keinen dmg stop machst, wars das mit Gemütlichkeit.



Da ich ebenfalls Tank spiele, kenne ich so Situationen und spiele auf dementsprechend. Aber wenn der  Tank an den Mobs kaum Aggro macht, weil er lieber 
nicht den Sockelbonus mitgenommen hat und statt Stam+Hit nur Stam gesockelt hat, denke ich, dass er denkt, dass er mit  seinem Hit ausreichend Aggro macht. Jeder Tank sollte die Aggro eines gleich equippten DD halten können, wenn der Tank ~3sec Antankzeit hatte. Wenn dann der DD Aggro zieht liegt das a) an Critluck des DD und Pech beim Tank (ausgewichen etc) oder b) an der unfähigkeit des Tanks. Kein DD sollte nach 3sec bei einem60k Life Mob Aggro ziehen

Und habe ich mein Aggro management im Griff, wenn ichs schaffe 125% Aggro zu haben bzw es so zu "timen", dass der Mob auf dem Weg zu mir umfällt? Wenn ich, wenn der Mob umfällt 120% Aggro hab? Wenn ich 2sec bevor der Mob umfällt Aggro ziehe? Wenn ich sehe bei Anub, dass ich ziemlich nahe der 130% bin noch eien Dot auf Anub packe um den Tank einen weiteren GCD antankzeit zu geben?- Solange ich dies tue ohne irgendeien zu gefährden ist es doch gutes Management, oder?


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Dezember 2009)

@ Gerti:

Das mag alles gut funktioniern mit Spielern, die deinen Spielstil kennen.
Ich wette, jeder Rnd-Tank bekommt jedesmal einen Herzanfall (*bischen übertrieben*)
wenn du ihm den Mob klaust, auch wenn er zu deinen Füßen umfällt.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja... ich hab mich inzwischen schon an viele DD gewöhnen müssen, so dass mich inzwischen eigentlich kaum noch was erschrecken kann. In Omen werden mir eigentlich fast nur Hexer und Hunter gefährlich. Hunter haben für Aggro reduce totstellen, was gute Hunter auch sicher gekonnt einsetzen und Hexen haben für Aggro reduce einfach das Talent sterben. Wer da dann overnuked ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Dicun (21. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Fein fein...
> 
> Jetzt hab ich gefühlte 5000 Meinung zu dem Thema "Wer is der beste Noob-Tank" Und was bringt mir das?
> 
> ...



Wie soll man das Tanken lernen? Nun, das geht nur und ausschließlich auf drei Arten:
I. Auf die harte Tour mit Zufalls-Gruppen - da lernst Du alles kennen, was DDs Heiler & Co. anstellen
II Auf die effiziente, sanfte Tour mit einer bekannten Truppe. Eine Truppe, bei der in aller Ruhe markiert wird, abgesprochen wird welcher Mob zuerst zu tanken (da umzukloppen ist) etc pp.
III. Einen Trick, den ich mir während meiner Funktion als DD abgeguckt habe (wohl die dritte Möglichkeit) ist zB,
daß man Caster nur ziehen kann, wenn man aus der Sichtlinie geht und sich hinter einer Mauer o.ä. versteckt.

Was Du im Hinterkopf hast ist, meinem Eindruck nach, wie Du das Chaos einer unstrukturierten Gruppe ausgleichen kannst. Nun, da kann ich auf die ganzen anderen Posts verweisen, die über die "epische Aggro" sprechen. Spätestens wenn ein DD zum zweiten Mal umgekippt ist wegen falschen Targets wird er entweder Dein Ziel auswählen (Ziel des Ziels anzeigen - so mach ichs wenn´s ist) oder die Gruppe leaven. In beiden Fällen ist Dir geholfen.
Wenn ein Heiler zu früh nen HoT setzt - nun, das würde ich hinnehmen und abspotten.


----------



## Lenelli (21. Dezember 2009)

also, im großen und ganzen kann man sagen, spiel das was dir spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein im ernst, wenn du schon tankgear für nen 80er pala hast, dann würd ich dir raten, setz dich mit dem mal richtig richtig richtig riiiichtig auseinander, schnapp dir n paar gute leute und renn einfach nur mal zum testen durch n paar heros. wenn du dann merkst es liegt dir nich oder es macht dir keinen spaß, dann überleg was genau dir daran nicht gefällt und versuch ne klasse zu finden, die das "problem" nicht hat (man beobachtet ja hin und wieder auch andere klassen, grade als heiler hast du die möglichkeit zu gucken wie warum wo und so sich der tank an der ein oder andere stelle schlechter gemacht hat wie ein anderer).

ja... so hab ichs mitm heiler gemacht^^bin beim schami angekommen und sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (21. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Skelettkrieger, er hat nicht absolut Recht, da er mit seiner Aussage sehr allgemein geblieben ist.* Ein Druide braucht kein Parry und keine Blockwertung, ein DK trägt auch kein Schild.* Und Ausdauer is nicht nice to have, denn wäre das so und ich Sockel jeden Platz in meinem Equip auf Avoid, dann steh ich mit ca 34-35k life als knappes onehit opfer im HeroMode da.



Wenn Du so tankst wie denkst ... n/c. Schweine können weiter scheißen als Du mitdenken. Ich weis nicht, ob Du Dich absichtlich so anstellst aber ich hoffe es einfach mal. Im übrigen hat er doch Recht - zumindest denke ich fast genauso. Ich sockel lieber in einen Roten Platz Parieren/Ausdauer od. Waffenkunde/Ausdauer als auf einen 9er od. 12er Ausdauer Bonus zu verzichten. Im Grunde steht dann ab Ende ein Tank mit 2k mehr HP od. 2% mehr Avoid da bzw. deutlich besseren Aggro Werten. Man muss für sich entscheiden wie man spielen möchte aber "Nur Ausdauer" klappt schon im RL nicht. Stell Dir mal Vitali K. ohne Hit vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ohne Waffenkunde ... od. ohne Avoid.


----------



## Super PePe (21. Dezember 2009)

nur mal zu dk und hp werten:
wenn der dk 32%+ Ausweichen und 24%+ Parieren dazu Stylecap und Waffenkunde auf 6.5% hat,
reichen 33k unbuffed locker für alle Raids aus. Wer da in pdok und co umkippt udn glaubt es liegt an ihm, ist ein Vollpfosten. Und sollte einem DR ereilen, gibt es den Ghule, der einen wieder aufpumpt. Der Grund warum Dks nachgesagt wird sie ziehen den Schaden an wie das Licht die Motte ist der das sie stupide Stam sockeln, statt sich mit parieren auseinander zusetzen und dem DR. 
Das Problem ist es nun das alle glauben viel HP = guter Tank. Sowie auch Gerti glaubt jeder Tank ist wie der Andere. Einblick auf sein Equip, auf sein Skillbaum und auf seine Werte, würde jedem DD, der sein Handwerk versteht, klar machen was er dem Tank zumuten kann. Einen Tank der kaum Hit / Waffenkunde hat, kann man nun mal 2-4 sec mehr Zeit geben, als instant alles rauszuhauen was noch kein CD hat.


Theorie-bsp (kein Bock es auszurechnen):
10 Schläge in Folge:
sieht 
ab 55 % so aus:
ausweichen, ausweichen, pariert, ausweichen (nun ist Ausweichen nicht möglich) - pariert - Treffer - pariert (Ausweich DR ist abgekungen / parieren ist von DR betroffen) - Ausweichen - Ausweichen - Treffer.
unter 50%
Ausweichen - Treffer - Ausweichen - parieren - Treffer - Ausweichen - Treffer - Treffer - Treffer - pariert.


anbei etwas Grundwertetheorie

```
Level 80 defense skill = 400 , Cap = 540 to remove critical hits?
 689 Defense Rating Required, or 442.8 Resilience Rating

Class		type	c		1/c  
Warrior		Dodge	88.129021	0.011347
Warrior		Parry	47.003525	0.021275
Paladin		Dodge	88.129021	0.011347
Paladin		Parry	47.003525	0.021275
Deathknight	Dodge	88.129021	0.011347
Deathknight	Parry	47.003525	0.021275
Druid		Dodge	116.890707	0.008555

Class		  Dodge/Agility
Warrior		0.013600
Paladin		0.019200
Deathknight	0.013600
Druid		0.024000

Attack Table:
Miss
Dodge
Parry
Glancing Blow (only players and pets versus mobs)
Block
Critical
*REMOVED - Crushing Blow (only mobs versus players and pets)
Ordinary hit

Oridinary Hit Chance = 100 - CriticalChance - Final Miss - Final Dodge - Final Parry - Final Block
	Critical Chance = 5.6% - DefenseRatingFromGear / 4.9185 * 0.04 - ResilienceRating / 81.97497559
	Final Miss = Naked Miss(5%)  + Diminished Miss
		Diminished Miss  = 1/(1/c + k/MissFromDefense)
			MissFromDefense = DefenseRatingFromGear / 4.9185 * 0.04
			c = ????
			k = 0.956 (W)
	Final Dodge = Naked Dodge	+ Diminished Dodge
		Diminished Dodge = 1/(1/c + k/DodgeFromGear)
			DodgeFromGear = DodgeFromAgility + DodgeFromDefense +	 DodgeFromDodgeRating
				DodgeFromAgility	 = AgilityFromGear	   * 0.013600
				DodgeFromDefense	 = DefenseRatingFromGear / 4.9185 * 0.04
				DodgeFromDodgeRating = DodgeRatingFromGear   / 39.34799
			c = 88.129021 (W)
			k = 0.956 (W)
	Final Parry = Naked Parry	+ Diminished Parry - Expertise
		Diminished Parry = 1/(1/c + k/ParryFromGear)
			ParryFromGear		= ParryFromDefense + ParryFromParryRating
				ParryFromDefense	 = DefenseRatingFromGear   / 4.9185 * 0.04
				ParryFromParryRating = ParryRatingFromGear	 / 49.18499 
			c = 47.003525 (W)
			k = 0.956 (W)
		Expertise = ExpertiseRating / 32.78998947
	Final Block = Naked Block	+ BlockFromGear
		BlockFromGear = BlockRatingFromGear / 16.3949947


100 = 100 - 10 - 20 - 20 - 20


Armor DR
Base Armor = 2 * Agility + gear armor + magic armor 
		  A
M83 = ----------
	  A + 16635
For a level 83 attacker, 75% mitigation is at 49905AC
```


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2009)

Hehe^^ der mit Vitali war nicht schlecht.
Aber mal ernsthaft. Glaubst du, ich hab mir das noch nicht ausgerechnet wie sich die Werte verändern? Ne, ich machs anders, ich werd heute Abend meine Werte mal checken und aufschreiben, dann werde ich so sockeln, dass ich die gesamten Sockelboni mitnehm und danach vergleichen. Und ich hab mir das an Hand meines Equips mal angesehen, ich würde sowas um die 40 Ausweichen+40 Deff mehr haben und ca 2k HP verlieren. Da ich aber viel mit Vampirblut arbeite sind es 5859.15 HP die ich dadurch verliere. Nun, ich weiss nicht was im Hero mehr bringt, nen knapper % Ausweichen, oder mal knapp 6k mehr HP. Für die normalen ICC Modes hab ich  im Rucksackje die 10/25er Variante des PDK Ausweichtrinkets und das Parrytrinket von Ony25er.
Aber mal am Rande, fällst du immer gleich mit so sprüchen a la "...schweine scheissen weiter als du mitdenken kannst..."? Überlass am besten das Denken den Pferden, die haben grössere Köpfe :-)

Sry Super PePe, is auch mein finaler Post, aber hast du PDOk 10er/25er clear? Ich habe gestern 3 Waffenkunde gegen das Stylecap eingetauscht, habe mit Horn des Winters 20.5% Parry, 31% Ausweichen, mit Siegelprocc sind knapp über 33% Ausweichen (und ich zähl das dazu, weil das Siegel gefühlte IMMER procct) und trotzdem 39061 hp unbuffed. Bin ich jetzt ein Vollpfosten? Sry, aber bei so Aussagen wie den deinigen denk ich mir nur entweder bist du ein Depp (sry) und denkst echt so linear. Oder aber du hast nur keine Lust alles aufzuschreiben und denkst genauso wie ich. Ich bin genauso Verfechter des Avoids. Nur hab ich vor ICC alles auf Ausdauer gesetzt, ohne dabei wichtige Werte zu verlieren, um eben PDOK 25er zu machen. 10er ging auch so. aber 25er musst du mir bitte erstmal deinen 32k life Tank + erfolg zeigen.Im Moment hab ich wegen Arbeit grade mal Zeit zu den Raids zu erscheinen. Werde aber heute Abend mal wieder umsockeln, da es mir ganz klar ist, das in ICC erstmal Avoid im Vordergrund ist, blind bin ich auch nicht. Aber du hast definitv nicht Recht mit dem, das Ausdauer ein nice to have ist. Vielleicht in ICC, aber das wars dann auch. Und ausser du warst auf dem ptr und weisst komplett bescheid, aber du kannst nicht wissen, wie sich ICC noch entwickelt und vor allem wird es dort auch wieder einen HM geben. Also so verallgemeinert, wie du die Tankwerte dahinstellst stimmts einfach nicht. 
@ TE 
such dir deine Tankklasse aus, geh ins dazugehörige Klassenforum und informier dich dann über die Werte und Spielart deiner Tankwahl.


----------



## DiemoX (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich sage jetzt nichts zu meinen Vorposter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal zum TE:

Ich habe damals mit einem Krieger angefangen, als totaler Noob. In den Inzen sollte ich, da ich nunmal Warri war, den Tank machen. Und habe kläglich versagt. Hatte bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt quasi Angst zu tanken. Bis ich dann mal einen Druiden angefangen hatte, mit dem ich Inzen tankte. Zwar war ich anfangs nicht der Beste in meiner Tätigkeit, aber für das anfängliche Niveau reichte es doch.

Mach dir keinen Kopf. WoW ist nur ein Spiel mit vielen doofen Leuten. Wenn dir schon die Übersicht zu bestimmten Situationen fehlt, dann warte lieber etwas, je länger man spielt, desto eher entwickelt man Gespür für soetwas. 

Falls es dir hilft: Belege deine Spells mit Tastenkombis, klicken geht als Tank gar nicht! Ich hab neben 1-5 auch die tasten q,f,r,t,g und ^belegt. Für wichtige Spells, die man immer braucht. 

Zudem leg ich dir Nah: Geh für erste Runs besser mit einer Gilde, die dein Problem kennt und dich unterstützt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich war mit meinem DK (33k unbuffed) letzte Woche für ein paar Trys in PdOK10 - zusammen mit einem Krieger getankt.

Und wegen den ganzen Geschichten "der DK frißt abnorm viel Schaden" mal speziel darauf geachtet - und was war ?

Der Krieger hat knapp 1% weniger Schaden abbekommen wie mein DK - und dieses Prozent schiebe ich in die Varianz ...

lg


----------



## Super PePe (21. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hehe^^ der mit Vitali war nicht schlecht.
> Aber mal ernsthaft. Glaubst du, ich hab mir das noch nicht ausgerechnet wie sich die Werte verändern? Ne, ich machs anders, ich werd heute Abend meine Werte mal checken und aufschreiben, dann werde ich so sockeln, dass ich die gesamten Sockelboni mitnehm und danach vergleichen. Und ich hab mir das an Hand meines Equips mal angesehen, ich würde sowas um die 40 Ausweichen+40 Deff mehr haben und ca 2k HP verlieren. Da ich aber viel mit Vampirblut arbeite sind es 5859.15 HP die ich dadurch verliere. Nun, ich weiss nicht was im Hero mehr bringt, nen knapper % Ausweichen, oder mal knapp 6k mehr HP. Für die normalen ICC Modes hab ich  im Rucksackje die 10/25er Variante des PDK Ausweichtrinkets und das Parrytrinket von Ony25er.
> Aber mal am Rande, fällst du immer gleich mit so sprüchen a la "...schweine scheissen weiter als du mitdenken kannst..."? Überlass am besten das Denken den Pferden, die haben grössere Köpfe :-)
> 
> ...




bevor du nicht aktiv 75% avoidance bekommst, brauchst nach meiner Meinung als DK über reine Ausdauer Gem nicht wirklich nachdenken.
passive 75% ist edel (also unbuffed ohne proccs)

und zum Thema Vollposten - lies bitte genau...

meist sind es die Heiler die nicht wissen wann sie eine DK heilen sollen und wann sie sich das Mana sparen könnten. Es gibt ein feines kleines Makro das dem Heiler anzeigt wie oft der Tank in Folge ausweicht und pariert und gibt ihm damit ein Hinweis wann der DK-Tank von DR betroffen ist und genau das der Zeitpunkt ist für Overheal. Somit ist kein extraordinärer HP Pool notwendig sondern nur 2 Leute die spielen können.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (21. Dezember 2009)

ich kann nur vom dk tank alltag berichten und der ist zuiemlich einfach:

tod und verfall in die gruppe setzen, krankheiten drauf, pestilenz und dann immer nur siedendes blut spammen

dann passierts nur selten das du aggro verlierst (auch in aoe) und wenn einer abhaut haste ja immer noch 2 spotts


----------



## SirGottfried (21. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin, 

also ich für mich nutze eigentlich gerne die Phasen wo der PTR aktiv ist.
D.h. ich nehme einen vorgefertigten Char meiner Wahl zum testen der Klasse ^^
Geht leider nicht das ganze Jahr über, ber wenn es nicht von heute auf morgen sein muß.........

Gruß, SirGottfried


----------



## Raindog (21. Dezember 2009)

Nich das ich in irgend einer Weise motzen will.. aber was hat die Blockwert-Diskussion mit meiner Frage zu tun?

Ich möchte mal an dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an *Prototyp_Gottes* und *Dicun * abgeben.
Ihr Jungs habt euch die Mühe gemacht mir so zu helfen, das es auch wirklich hilfreich ist!

Aussagen wie: "Wähl ne Tankklasse, und schau ins spezifische Forum" sind absolut wertlos.

Wenn ich so über meine letzten Tank-Versuche nachdenke, scheint der Hauptfehler tatsächlich bei"DD-Retten" zu liegen. Ich vermute mal, mir fehlt eine gewisse Dickfälligkeit. 

Wenn ich als Heiler in eine Zufallsgruppe arbeite, und ein DD massiv das Aggro klaut, bzw. Bullshit veranstaltet, tja dann lasse ich ihn kurzerhand verrecken. Als Heiler habe ich eine gewisse, ja ich nenne es bewusst so, Machtposition. Und wenn mir die Gruppe dumm kommt, dann hat sich das erledigt.
Als Tank jedoch, scheinen ich immernoch alles und jeden vor den Mobs schützen zu wollen.
Ich muss mir einhämmern, dass der Heiler die einzig wichtige Person ist...

Dank euch


Dog


----------



## buffsplz (21. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> [...]meist sind es die Heiler die nicht wissen wann sie eine DK heilen sollen und wann sie sich das Mana sparen könnten. Es gibt ein feines kleines Makro das dem Heiler anzeigt wie oft der Tank in Folge ausweicht und pariert [...]



An dem Makro wäre ich ja mal sehr interessiert... als Tank genauso wie als Heiler.... kannst Du das mal posten bitte? Oder per PM zukommen lassen?
Danke!



> Als Heiler habe ich eine gewisse, ja ich nenne es bewusst so, Machtposition. [...]
> Ich muss mir einhämmern, dass der Heiler die einzig wichtige Person ist...



So schauts aus. Schütze deinen Heiler, dann schützt er dich. Alles was nicht enrage geht, kann man nieder-tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ein DD meint Aggro zu ziehen, wird er wohl schon wissen was er macht. Paladine, die sich einen Mob zum spielen nehmen, Hexer die einen Mob slowen und ihn sich zum looten vor die Füsse legen... alles kalkuliert.
Nur über die Heal-Aggro, da musst du rüber, egal mit welcher Tank-Klasse.... seriously!


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß, ich bewege mich auf sehr dünnem Eis, wenn ich jetzt frage... aber ich frage es trotzdem.
> ...



so.. hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab selber nen warri-tank den ich leidenschaftlich gern spiele.
muss aber sagen (nach dem ich jetzt auch nen 80.er bärchen hab und den pala von meinem kumpel ab und an gespielt habe), dass es mit unter die am schwersten zu spielende tankklasse ist.

aber wenn du´s raus hast, kannst richtig spass haben.

grad der krieger ist bisschen nen spielkind was tanken angeht.
du kannst all furz lang unterbrechen, die mobs sind teilweise im dauerstun, reflect, kick, etc.. damit kannst alle caster recht gut an dich binden und auch verstreute mobgruppen gut zusammenziehen, was allerdings nen hohes maß an übung voraussetzt.

aggroaufbau bei warri ist meiner meinung nach god-like. ich hab aggrospitzen von über 10k aps.. mit wachsamkeit auf dem richtigen dd wirds meistens noch mehr. viele unterschätzen den warri wohl in der hinsicht. auch vom schaden her steht er als tank meiner meinung nach gut da.. bzw. ist meiner meinung nach auch die geilste tankklasse.

mit dem pala schmeißt dein schild der rächer in die mobgruppe, packst deine siegel drauf, schmeißt ne weihe und schust halt wie die umfallen.. heiliges schild aktiv halten und die sache ist durch.

bärchen ist das langweiligste und einfachste, was du machen kannst..
marschierst in ne mobgruppe rein, drückst 4 knöpfchen und das wars.. wobei auch 3 langen :/
bzw.. du hast nicht mal mehr als 4 *Grml*..
zermalmen, prankenhieb, aufschlitzen und zerfetzen.. das WARS !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
das macht es schon ziemlich öde auf dauer.

mitm warri hast halt enorm viele skills mit geringem cd.
hero-strike, verwüsten, schildschlag, rache, spalten, shockwave, donnerknall, erschütternder schlag, blutung -was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist, heldenhafter wurf, etc. 

also ne massive palette an aggro + dmg-skills die genutzt werden will.

klar, macht es das nicht einfacher, aber auf dauer interessanter.. grad gegen castende mobs oder speziell in den neuen hallen der reflektion merkt man, was nen guter krieger für arbeit erleichtert. wenn die dd´s einem 5 sek. zum einsammeln lassen, ist es echt schon nen spaziergang.. wo man sich dann als druide sehr schwer tut oder auf fähige gruppen angewiesen ist.

zudem kannst als warri andere debuffen, stunnen und spell-reflecten, was nen hohen spassfaktor ausmacht und zum anderen auch zur schadensvermeidung perfekt geeignet ist.

durch die wachsamkeit auf dem richtigen dd hast auch noch einen dauerhaft frien cd auf spot.
und wenn das nicht frei ist, hast massenspot, spöttischer schlag, anstürmen + stunnen, einschreiten, etc. was - wie schon gesagt- richtig genutzt allen andern klassen nen tick voraus hat.


und jetzt noch was allgemeines:

tanken ist ne sache für sich..
entweder man hasst sie und bleibt immer ein mittelmäßiger tank, oder man liebt es und ist egal mit welcher klasse nen guter tank.

es ist meiner meinung nach die königsdisziplin. man braucht die beste übersicht, die schnellste raktion und auch den meisten "skill" wenn man als tank gut sein will. ( hab selber nen warlock, priest (only heal), druiden (heal, tank) und halt meinen warri <3 ). aber es ist anstrengend. während sich dds nen gemütlichen abend mit zocken machen oder im halbschlaf ihre guffligen 2-3 k dps fahren musst du immer auf zack sein. wissen, wie du was in welchem moment pullst, damit dir nichts ausbrechen kann und du alles in guter übersicht hast..

und seit dem patch, dass nicht jeder drecks mob hinter dich rennt -.-


----------



## Teatron (21. Dezember 2009)

Auf die ursprüngliche Frage, womit man einfach tanken kann: 

Paladin - Weihe und gut. Hat natürlich noch viele andere sehr gute Eigenschaften. Für alle anderen Klassen braucht man mehr Zeit/Skill um die zu beherrschen. Und wenn du mit tanken nicht klar kommst, kannste immer noch nen Heiler draus machen ...

Gilt natürlich auch für den Druiden - aber IMHO eine Klasse, mit der man sich viel mehr beschäftigen muss (dafür aber auch lange spass dran hat). 

Tanken muss man auch wirklich üben, daher würde ich so früh wie möglich mit Inis anfangen - unabhängig von der gewählten Klasse.


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Nich das ich in irgend einer Weise motzen will.. aber was hat die Blockwert-Diskussion mit meiner Frage zu tun?
> 
> Ich möchte mal an dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an *Prototyp_Gottes* und *Dicun * abgeben.
> Ihr Jungs habt euch die Mühe gemacht mir so zu helfen, das es auch wirklich hilfreich ist!
> ...



kannst du jetzt so pauschal auch nicht sagen.
ich denk mir immer, jeder in der gruppe ist wichtig. jeder macht seinen job..
klar bratzen die raus wie blöd.. das kannst aber nur verhindern, wenn du einen mob nach dem andern markierst, eine reihenfolge festlegst und dann erst angreifst.. was in heros meiner meinung nach für den arsch ist.

und wenn du single-target keine aggro halten kannst, dann liegt es nicht an dem dd der seinen job macht sondern an deinem aggro-aufbau.

meine truppe ist nen richtiger sauhaufen.. die fahren alle zwischen 4 und 6 k über ne beschissene hero ini und machen sich nen spass draus alles zu rotzen was noch steht.. aber es geht. selbst da kannst die mobs halten. also isses echt ne trainingsfrage. 

versuchs mit dem markieren.. markier ein ziel.. bis die das down haben, hast auf den andern normal genug aggro.
wenn nicht, arbeite an dir.. an deinem skill und vor allem an deinem aggro-aufbau.

eine machtposition ist erst dann eine, wenn du sie auch bestätigen kannst. als heiler hast auch keine macht, wenn dauernd die leute verrecken, weil du nicht heilen kannst - wenn du weißt, worauf ich hinaus will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaosz (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, und bubble gilt für die gesamte Gruppe hat keinen CD und ist nicht dispellbar. Dazu erzeugt der Paladin 90% von irgendwas als Bedrohung einfach nur dadurch dass er Zorn der Gerechtigkeit aktiviert hat, blockt sowieso 20k hits weg und steht dabei noch auffm Kopp und fängt mit dem Arsch fliegen.

/edit: nicht irritieren lassen Phantomas, mein post ist an deinen Vorposter gerichtet.


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Teatron schrieb:


> Auf die ursprüngliche Frage, womit man einfach tanken kann:
> 
> Paladin - Weihe und gut. Hat natürlich noch viele andere sehr gute Eigenschaften. Für alle anderen Klassen braucht man mehr Zeit/Skill um die zu beherrschen. Und wenn du mit tanken nicht klar kommst, kannste immer noch nen Heiler draus machen ...
> 
> ...



ich habs damals zu bc-zeiten gelernt..
nen arms-warri mit def-gear in hero inis.. und dann aggro halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenn das mal einigermaßen hinbekommst, kann dich nichts mehr schocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

findest echt man muss sich viel mitm drui-tank beschäftigen ?
ich find den (sorry) extrem simpel als bärchen. einfach die blutungseffeckte drauf, durchtaben, permament das zermalmen und schon haste se. klar.. prankenhieb zwischen rein, aber an sonsten echt easy-mode ^^


----------



## Raindog (21. Dezember 2009)

Phantomas schrieb:


> versuchs mit dem markieren.. markier ein ziel.. bis die das down haben, hast auf den andern normal genug aggro.
> wenn nicht, arbeite an dir.. an deinem skill und vor allem an deinem aggro-aufbau.




Stimmt schon. Aber in 7 von 10 Inis juckt es den durchschnittlichen DDler eben nicht wo ich mein Target drauf matsche.
"Erst den Caster? Blödsinn! Ich bin Krieger/Pala/DK und trag Platte, das macht der Heiler schon"


Aber um es mit den Worten dieses kleinen schrumpeligen grünen Typen zu sagen:

"Viel zu lernen du noch hast, junger Tank-awan"



Dog - Möge der Saft mit mir sein!


----------



## blindhai (21. Dezember 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> [...] und Hexen haben für Aggro reduce einfach das Talent sterben. Wer da dann overnuked ist selbst schuld.



Seele brechen nennt sich das bei denen, alle 3 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (21. Dezember 2009)

> Tanken, aber wie?



Am besten gut.


Mein Tankverhalten: So viel Aggro wie möglich aufbauen.. wenn dann irgendwer meint auf ein weit entferntes ziel hauen zu müssen wo ich nur 1x aus der entfernung nen richturteil drauf gehauen hab damits den heiler nicht angreift.. der soll von mir aus sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Verteidigung: Mein Spott wirkt nur bei heilern oder unschuldig in aggro geratene :-P

Ja, ich bin ein fieser tank.. aber wenn jeder das macht was er tun sollte ( nein ich bin trotzdem nicht spaßresistent ) dann klappt das auch, man kommt gut durch die instanz durch und am ende sind alle glücklich.


----------



## Thewizard76 (21. Dezember 2009)

Pala = Sehr einfach hat aber nichts mit Faceroll zu tun. Spiele ihn selber und weiss wo von ich rede.
Krieger = Anspruchsvoll. Aber wenn man ihn erst mal gespielt hat als Tank und weiss das man mit durchtabben die Aggro selbst gegen Mitspieler 2-3 Level über einem halten kann dann ist der spitze.
Bär = Sehr Anspruchsvoll zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Spiele ihn nicht mehr. Hatte nur einen kurzen Versuch gewagt.

Als Addon zum abspotten empfehle ich für den Pala GRID. Da kannste die Abspottfähigkeiten drauf legen und hast weniger probleme damit.
Mit dem Krieger weiss ich das noch nicht genau wie ich das machen werde. Aber mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein.


----------



## Annovella (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich liebe meinen Feraltank über alles... und ist Prankenhieb kein Flächendmg? Macht doch rings um den Bären in bis zu ca 8 Meter reichweite Schaden...

Bären for the Win, beste Tankklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ps: Spiel alle 4 Tankklassen und tanke mit ihnen auch.... Krieger sind Nr. 2, Pala und Dks sind recht langweilig.


Schwer an eq kommen sie doch auch nicht... vorallem: Sie brauchen keine Critimmunität, die bekommen sie nämlich automatisch durchs skillen... d.h. du hast eine Sache worauf du weniger zu achten muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:-)


----------



## madmurdock (22. Dezember 2009)

Also vorab: Tanken erfordert viel Erfahrung, ein dickes Fell und mehr als 3 Keybinds.

Vorab 2: Singletarget (ergo (Raid-)Bosskampf) ist jede Klasse simpel, da du wie beim DD einfach nur deine Rota/Prioliste durchratterst. Die Kunst liegt beim Gruppentanken, wo sich dann die "Tank"-Spreu vom Weizen - eh von den Nubs trennt.


Da ich alle Tankklassen (niedrigste ist 75) gespielt habe, hier meine persoenliche Einschaetzung, was wie schwierig ist. 1 ist das schwierigste.


1. Krieger: Mässiger AOE Tank, kann sich aber nervende Caster Mobs gut zusammenpullen durch 2 Silences (Schildhieb + Heldenhafterwurf). Falls die Gruppen aber länger als 20 Sekunden leben (2. Schockwelle ist nun raus), verliert er zwangsläufig die Aggro gegen jede AOE Klasse, da Donnerknall, Spalten und die restlichen Styles auf vereinzelte Mobs einfach nicht die AOE-Aggro eines DK bzw Palas erzeugen.

2. Druide: Seine AOE Faehigkeit - der Prankenhieb - eruzeugt zwar viel Aggro und macht gut Schaden, nur musst du die Mobs erstmal zusammenziehen, was bei Castern als ziemlich schwierig herausstellt. Ich mag diesen Char nicht so gerne aufgrund der Problematik bzgl Caster, so dass er auch schon ziemlich lange im 70er Bereich rumhaengt (Druide war zu bC Zeiten schon 70). Aufgrund des sehr hohen Lifepools und des relativ niedrigen, aber konstant eingehenden Schadens durch die hohe Rüstung ist er aber prädistiniert zum Maintank.

3. Pala: Er hat nur einen Cast alle 30 Sekunden um Caster an sich ranzuholen. Wenn aber mal alles bei ihm steht, ist er durch seinen Blockspell ein Supertrashtank, der gut zu spielen ist. Selbst wenn er "verreckt" erhaelt er ein "zweites Leben", was meiner Meinung nach ihn momentan nach dem Druiden zu DEM Maintank macht. Letztes Gefaecht schoen und gut, hat aber einen hoeheren CD als der Autoskill vom Pala und 2. muss man es auch rechtzeitig druecken ;P

4. DK: Wurde etwas generft, da er wegen seiner 903450349534 Mitigation Moeglichkeiten zu Ulduarzeiten als zu krasser Hardmodetank galt. Durch seinen Silence Spell und Todesgriff ist er auch super gegen Caster geruestet und wenn die MObs mal im DnD stehen, ist er auch ein sehr guter AOE Tank. Leider basieren seine Faehigkeiten auf Runenmacht. Wenn also mal was auf Cooldown ist, wars das dann mit der Aggro, falls eine Gruppe addet. Der pala hat hier diverse Instantfaehigkeiten, der Warri und der Druide einen AOE Spott. Der DK guckt hier leider in die Röhre, aber falls keine spontanen ungewollten Ereignisse auftreten, ist er sicherlich neben dem Pala am chilligsten zu spielen.


----------



## Aremetis (22. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Jo kann sein, ich mein das Teil wo nach vorne fliegt die nächsten drei Mobs trifft und dann mein ich noch stunnt. Aber sag mal ist das richtig das Palas Spotten in Ihren normalen Rota drin haben ? Oder ist das ne Krankheit der Palas das die jeden und ich meine JEDEN scheiß abspotten ?



Vielleicht kommt dir das auch nur so vor, dass Pala immer spotten. :-)

Wenn es das nächste mal passiert - schau doch mal auf's Omen. Wenn der Pala ständig eine deutlich höhere TPS hat ohne Spitzen  (Spott), dann hast Du vielleicht schon die Lösung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. Dezember 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> was hier stand ist für die Katz!



Vorab: im Gruppentanken trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen?
Und darauf hin sagst du selber dass einige Klassen im Grp-Tanken klar die Nase vorne haben?
Fail!

1. Krieger:
Du hast recht er ist als AoE-Tank schlechter als der Paladnin.
Was danach kam stimmt so einfach schlicht nicht.
Ok: bearbeite ich nur 1 Ziel mit Tankrota geht mir ein Teil der Grp flöten.

Hierzu 2 Varianten:
- Alte HC-Ini (WotLK bis 3.3):
Reinchargen => AoE => Alles tot bevors wegrennen kann
- Neue HC-Ini (nach 3.3):
Reinchargen und Target 1 bearbeiten (hat ja immerhin 100k HP und mehr) nebenbei AoE-Tankfähigkeiten auf Rest der Grp.
Sobald Target 1 genug Aggro hat => Targets durchswitchen.
Die Gefahr ist am Anfang des Pulls massiv grösser die Aggro zu verlieren. Ausser die DDs schnappen sich nach dem 1 Target verschiedene Ziele und machen Single-DPS drauf. Bomben geht sich normalerweise gut aus...

Stimmt, die Warri-AoE-Styles machen weniger Aggro als zB D&D oder Weihe. Das liegt aber vor allem an folgender Tatsache:
Weihe tickt!
D&D tickt!
TC kommt 1x alle 6 Sekunden (maximal). Die Wirkung von TC nimmt mit der Kampfzeit ja nicht ab. Von dem her reicht sie gegen Bomberaggro wenn die EQ-Stände ausgeglichen sind...

die restlichen 3 Klassen mögen stimmen, kann ich zu wenig beurteilen...


----------



## madmurdock (22. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> hier stand grosskotziges Gelaber



Ich habe den Skill auf die Faehigkeit des Spielers bezogen, nicht auf die der Klasse. Und glaub mir, ich tanke schon lange und weiss, was ich mache. Allerdings haelt kein Krieger die Aggro, wenn man wirklich gute AOE Klassen dabei hat. Da kannst du mir erzaehlen, was du willst. Man muss hier zwangslaeufig ruecksichtnehmen, so dass es sich halt "ausgeht".

Irgendwie widersprichst du dich in deinem Beitrag selbst, aber passt schon...


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

zondrias schrieb:


> Krieger...ämmm Blizzard bitte nacharbeiten. Ein vollblutgamer macht den krieger zum tank-gott für anfänger is diese klasse weder zum tanken noch zum schadenmachen tauglich.



nix da nacharbeiten..
der kleine bleibt so wie der ist xD
hab den schon seit klassic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiß noch genau, wie ich damals mit genau 4066 hp in die scherbenwelt einmarschiert bin ^.^

und wenn sie den nacharbeiten, dann sollen sie titan-gripp rausnehmen..
ist voll fürn arsch.. wenn furry, dann bitte richtigen SCHNETZEL-furry.. das hat so spass + üblen schaden gemacht.

momentan spiel ich 2.nd specc auf waffen.. da musst wenigstens noch was können um deine dps zu fahren + support für schurken / jäger / enhancer und den jeweiligen tank ;D

vom def her soll er so bleiben.
krieger ist und war in meinen augen schon immer DER TANK !
und das wird mein kleiner auch bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> halb richtig. im direkten Antanken ist der Pala schneller, darum kommt der Krieger oft nicht hinterher (Wut fehlt)
> Critet der Krieger allerdings eingangs des Fights mit Schildschlag siehts anders aus.
> Oder anders gesagt: wenn man sagt dass Palas besser Aggro aufbauen als Krieger bedenkt man nicht dass Palas zu Anfang des Fights 100% ihres Pools haben den sie für Aggroaufbau benötigen. Nämlich Mana!
> Der Warri hat meistens nicht mal 35 Wut zur Verfügung.
> ...



seh ich genau so..
am anfang rotzen die siegel, shild, etc. drauf und meinen das langt.. aber als richtiger tank warri (HS spam, schildschlag, verwüsten, rache, donnerknall, blutung und an sonsten auch alles auf cd) bist die aggro-maschine Nr 1.

da sind 10-12 k tps (klar.. je nach boss und gruppe) gut machbar.
und da guckt jeder pala/dk und vor allem druide schnell doof aus der wäsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



druide ist da in meinen augen ne ganz arme sau..
grad wenn du massiv auf hp gehst (hab ja selber nen bärchen) bleibt die ap voll auf der strecke..
und im endeffeckt hast ja nur das zermalmen, zerfetzen auf cd und alle 10-12 sek mal nen aufschlitzen -.-

ich spam schon prankenhieb mit meinem bär zwischenrein, damit ich überhaupt was zum drücken hab.. ist aber  glaub ne warri krankheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Dir kann ich nicht zustimmen....Wenn dd´s oder der heal aggro hat, hast du als Tank versagt!!
> 
> P.S. Desweiteren werden Tanks überbewertet, ordentlich Damage auf den Mob oder Boss durch ein paar ordentliche dd´s ,dann brauchst du nicht ewig dran rumzutanken....



tanks werden überbewertet ?
wassn das für nen spruch ?

tanks sind das herz vom pve !

ordentlich dmg ..
ordentlich dmg bekommst, wenn du meinst auf alles draufzurotzen, was sich bewegt.. die bösen mobs hauen nämlich ganz schön zu mein freund.

andererseits hast recht. wenn nen dd aggro zieht, fühl ich mich schlecht. 
aber auch nur, wenn er auf´s primärziel geht.

wenn ich in hdr hero ansag: "PRIESTER zu ERST !! dann SCHURKEN, MAGIER, FUßSOLDATEN und zuletzt den SCHÜTZEN !" und einer pumpt da gemütlich auf nem nicht angesagten mob rum, ist mir das scheiß egal.. ich sammel alles ein (stun, schildhieb, herowurf) und halts vom heiler fern. der rest unterliegt ner reihenfolge.. wer sich nicht dran hält, selber schuld.

ich fahr mitm tank knappe 2k dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kann ich auf nen guffel-dd verzichen..


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Also vorab: Tanken erfordert viel Erfahrung, ein dickes Fell und mehr als 3 Keybinds.
> 
> 
> 1. Krieger: Mässiger AOE Tank, kann sich aber nervende Caster Mobs gut zusammenpullen durch 2 Silences (Schildhieb + Heldenhafterwurf). Falls die Gruppen aber länger als 20 Sekunden leben (2. Schockwelle ist nun raus), verliert er zwangsläufig die Aggro gegen jede AOE Klasse, da Donnerknall, Spalten und die restlichen Styles auf vereinzelte Mobs einfach nicht die AOE-Aggro eines DK bzw Palas erzeugen.



tanken und tanken sind 2 welten.
grad beim krieger ist erfahrung, schnelligkeit, und aufmerksamkeit das A u. O !

ich hab noch nie auch nur eine mobgruppe mit spalten getankt..
da bring nen hero-strike mehr. wenn noch tiefe wunden geskillt hast, ist jeder donnerknall / schockwafe, schadensschild-crit wie ne kleine weihe die nicht nach anzahl der mobgruppen reduziert wird xD

deswegen würd ich nem warri sowas nicht unterstellen.

es ist halt die frage ob du jetzt 5 tankklassen bisschen lari-fari spielst oder ob du dich nur auf eine spezialisierst..

warri war schon immer:
easy to play, hard to master. und das nicht ohne grund.


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Hexer können auch tanken! Auch wenn ungewollt! leben tun sie auch nicht lange! (ausser ssc leotheras und black tmple illidan! Hach... DAS waren tolle Zeite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohh ja xD

du darfst capernian (tk) und die twins (sw) nicht vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
war ne geile zeit.. aber als kj dann down war und das add on nur noch paar monate entfernt hatte dann keiner bock mehr -.-

deswegen bin ich dann zum vollbluttank geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Und wie der unter mir und zig über mir schon sagten, du musst selber entscheiden, welche Klasse dir zusagt um zu tanken, denn: Selbst ein Krieger, der sagt, seine Klasse ist nicht einfach und man muss das Tanken mit dem Krieger lernen und er sei keinem Anfänger zu empfehlen, hat mal als Anfänger angefangen. Also lass dich nicht beirren und such dir aus, was dir zusagt. Die Tankklassen sind: Druide, Paladin, Krieger und Toderitter, es ist deine Entscheidung:-)



nur fürs protokoll..
die meisten warri-tanks, die das von sich geben, haben ihren ersten mob mit lvl 16 getankt, weil es damals keinen höhren spieler auf dem server gab und keine sau wusste, was zu tun ist oder wie die instanz, die man betritt von innen aussieht..

wenn du mit so einer klasse groß wirst und da reinwächst, dann isses echt machbar. aber es ist nunmal kein char den du hochlvlst und dann tanken kannst.. vor allem weil auch das lvln als tank ne ganz andere welt ist die z.b. nem dk nicht bekannt ist.

grad druiden, palas und dk´s haben massenweise "oh shit" skills, können sich selber heilen etc.
als warri hast nur: friss od. stirb.

und wenn du´s nich gewohnt bist, als 43 nen 45.er elite mob alleine umzubatschen, weil sonst eckball ist, dann isses halt ne gaaaaanz andere welt.


----------



## Bladia (22. Dezember 2009)

/Ironie ON
Und weil Tanks ja so überbewertet sind, warten DDs im Dungeonfinder ja auch nur 10-30 min und ein Tank zwischen 1-5 sec.
/Ironie OFF


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Fein fein...
> 
> Jetzt hab ich gefühlte 5000 Meinung zu dem Thema "Wer is der beste Noob-Tank" Und was bringt mir das?
> 
> ...



in den ganz kleinen inis nur sehr schwerlich..
vor allem, weils meistens nur twinks sind und jeder alles besser weis und es jedem egal ist.

und so hard wie es auch klingen mag: fast NUR auf diesem weg :/
obwohl es halt in dem lvl auf schwer ist ohne jegliche skills.

versuchs einfach mal ganz normal beim questen..
zieh dir dein def-zeug an und versuch maximalen schaden auf die mobs draufzuklatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Bladia schrieb:


> /Ironie ON
> Und weil Tanks ja so überbewertet sind, warten DDs im Dungeonfinder ja auch nur 10-30 min und ein Tank zwischen 1-5 sec.
> /Ironie OFF


ist mit meinem bärchen-tank enorm lustig..
als tank / heiler anmelden..

da geht schon das "törööö" los, bevor ich überhaupt auf den anmelde-button klick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabamaan (22. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal hab ich net alle Antworten gelesen aber ein Trick wäre zb. um sich von Feuerregen und co die Sicht net versperren zu lassen is der Befehl /console SpellEffectLevel x (x= ganze Zahl größer als 0; 25 ist normalwert bei ca 5 wirst du nur noch einzelne Feuergeschosse sehen.)
Dann: Ich spiele selber Tank Warri und AoE Aggro aufbauen ist gar nicht so schwer: Charge Thunder Clap und shockwave, dann Thunder Clap immer schön auf CD halten genauso wie Shockwave.
Wutprobleme wirst du NIE haben da wenn ein boss 1 mal schön zuhaut deine Wut wieder fast voll is. Anfangs wirst du sehr gut aggro aufbauen und wenn du net total low bist oder die dds viel zu krass wirst du die Aggro nicht verlieren. Zudem treffen dich die -20% dodge aus ICC auch nicht so stark, da du immer noch Parry und Block chance hast. 
Zudem ist warri Tanken noch relativ leicht. Shieldbash und Revenge auf CD halten und sonst Heroical strike Spammen und als Füller Attacke Devastate einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst halt shockwave ein paar mal einsetzten. 
ICh sprech hier nur aus eigener Erfahrung und hab keine andere Klasse (ausser ein paar mal Paladin) wirklich als Tank gespielt, das is hier nur so mehr oder weniger ein Erfahrungsbericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (22. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Tanken ist mit das  Schönste in der  WAU-Welt und man lernt jeden Mob mit Vornamen kennen. Das was einem den Tag aber so richtig verhageln kann, sind unwissende Heiler und Doppel Ds. Heiler, die im Bodypull meinen dir ein Hot oder sonst was verpassen zu müssen oder dds die meinen ihr (z.b.) shadowball wird schon nicht den Tank, der da vorn gerade auf was zu rennt, überholen. Das was Mobs zum ausbrechen verleitet, sind meist DDs, die meine ihre Schiller Glocke auf einem Mob zu donnern, der noch nichtmal von Tank Goethes Faust um die Ohren gehauen bekommen hat. Der DD fängt nun an wie wild seine Zeilen runter zu beten, während der Tank versucht seine Faustfassung aus den Schädel des Maintarget zu ziehen. Da der Heiler nun reflexartig versucht mit Fontanes Briest und mit den Worten auf den Lippen "kleiner Mann was nun" den DD sein bissel Leben zu retten, fängt er sich eine Totale Breitseite aka St. Raab, die ihn voller Dumpfheit fast zu Boden drückt. Aber ansonsten ist Tanken recht entspannend.




Wenn du deine Aggro als Tank verlierst, ist das dein Problem. Hört auf eure Unfähigkeit zu tanken auf die DD´s zu schieben. Wenn du als Tank keine ordentlichen DD´s im Rücken hast, würdest du wahrscheinlich 3 Wochen später noch an dem Mob oder Boss rumzergen....

TANKS WERDEN ÜBERBEWERTET !


----------



## brujalai (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich kanns nur immer wieder und wieder sagen :

Fakt ist : Es ist mit allen Klassen einfach (im Gegensatz zu Classic, teilweise BC) 

Da waren Krieger regelrechte Tastaturakrobaten, da gabs noch kein Rüstung zerreissen automatisch auf alle Mobs, da holte auch noch der Thunderclap Sheeps oder Saps raus. Was isn heute schwer ? Reinchargen, AOE Spammen vollwegbomben das wars.


----------



## Vizard (22. Dezember 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Aggro als Tank verlierst, ist das dein Problem. Hört auf eure Unfähigkeit zu tanken auf die DD´s zu schieben. Wenn du als Tank keine ordentlichen DD´s im Rücken hast, würdest du wahrscheinlich 3 Wochen später noch an dem Mob oder Boss rumzergen....
> 
> TANKS WERDEN ÜBERBEWERTET !



Und ohne Tank würden deine Ordentlichen DDs nach ein paar Sekunden im dreck liegen und der Boss wäre genauso wenig down.
Und da ich selber tank bin kann ich auch sagen das DDs selber schuld sind wenn sie mal Aggro ziehen.

MfG Vizard


----------



## inxs_tp (22. Dezember 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Und ohne Tank würden deine Ordentlichen DDs nach ein paar Sekunden im dreck liegen und der Boss wäre genauso wenig down.
> Und da ich selber tank bin kann ich auch sagen das DDs selber schuld sind wenn sie mal Aggro ziehen.



so sieht es aus ;-)

Wenn nen Tank schlechtes equip hat und innerhalb von 0.5 sek down geht ist doch der heiler auch nicht schuld.
Der DD kann es vermeiden aggro zu bekommen, wenn er es nicht tut, dann hat er schlichtweg gelitten und stirbt halt.

Hatte ich neulich erst nur ein einziger dd lag ständig im dreck obwohl die anderen beiden mehr schaden und mehr dps gemacht haben.
Das war aber mit meinem kleinen Tank der noch nicht soo pralle ausgerüstet ist ;-)

Wo liegt das problem einfach mal 2 sek zu warten bis aggro da ist und wenn sie ausgeht nochmal 2 sek zu warten.

Nein die DDs wollen immer die besten sein im schaden und wenn die anderen beiden dds besser sind, dann ist man ja schlecht ...


----------



## madmurdock (23. Dezember 2009)

Phantomas schrieb:


> es ist halt die frage ob du jetzt 5 tankklassen bisschen lari-fari spielst oder ob du dich nur auf eine spezialisierst..
> 
> warri war schon immer:
> easy to play, hard to master. und das nicht ohne grund.



Also beim Druiden und DK kannst du mir das "larifari" Tanken gerne unterstellen (die Chars sind auch erst 75 und 79), allerdings war der Warritank zu BC Zeiten mein Mainchar und den Pala spiele ich seit Lvl 60 auch als Def und habe wohl mit beiden Chars ohne zu übertreiben mehr als 1000 Raids/Heros je Char getankt.

Aber einer flamefreien Diskussion bzgl Spalten vs Heroic Strike bei Mobgruppen bin ich nicht abgeneigt. Ich tanke sie mal so mal so, es kommt ganz auf die Situation an. Jedoch bestehen die Gruppen aus den neuen Inis Teils aus 7, 8 Mobs, so dass meiner Meinung nach Heroic Strike nicht all zu viel bringt.

Mal davon ab verhalten sich die Mobs ja immer gleich. Irgendwann weisst du welcher, castet und welcher nicht und kannst Caster Mob A mit Heldenhafter Wurf angreifen, waehrend du schnell auf Caster Mob B switchst, ihn ancharged, ihm mit Schildhieb ein Silence reindrueckst, gefolgt von Schildschlag/Donnerknall, so dass du dann auch die Melees alle bei dir haben solltest.

Also mal ehrlich, Tanken ist zwar nicht das einfachste, aber irgendwann kann mans halt und es bleibt auch kein Puffer mehr nach oben um "besser" zu werden. Das funzt meiner Meinung nach nur im PvP, wo der Gegner sich immer anders verhaelt. Ich verstehe nicht, was manche Leute so abgehen wegen ein paar NPC Mobs und sich darauf einbilden die besten im ihren Fach zu sein und man jahrelanges "Training" dafuer benoetigt. Targets durchswitchen und auf einen 1,5 Secs Sekunden langen Global Cooldown warten kann jeder - naja zumindest theoeretisch.


----------



## Zomgitsrub (23. Dezember 2009)

Pala ist sehr empfehlenswert,macht mir superviel Spaß-unglaubliche Burstaggro,aus drei Spells(ca) generierend..Über das Mana braucht man sich wirklich keine Gedanken mehr zu machen,du tankst,ergo Healthverlust,daraus resultiert Heilung&aus Heilung Mana.
Ist halt in kleineren Instanzen,oft auch schon bei Heros beginnend,n kleines Problemchen,dass man kein Leben mehr verliert,gut-da pullt man halt mehr oder wechselt das Siegel.
Würde dir schlussendlich den Paladin empfehlen,in Wotlk wirklich gut dabei.


----------



## Sminty24 (23. Dezember 2009)

habe meinen krieger tank noch mal abgestaubt und ein paar tage mit dem neuen gruppensuchsystem durch inis gejagt, um wieder reinzukommen.
macht gut spass, deutlich abwechslungsreicher als palatank. mir fehlt platz in den leisten für alle skills die ich einsetzen möchte.
da fallen mir die unterschiede zwischen palatank und kriegertank nochmal auf:
krieger kann anstürmen/einschreiten und ist im nu beim mob falls einer ausgebrochen ist
pala kann das nciht.
krieger hat 3 skills um zauber zu unterbrechen. vor allem kann man schildhieb benutzen paralell zum schwertschlag. die haben keinen gemeinsamen globalen cd. sehr sehr praktisch. 
pala nur eins und das hat ewig langen cd, kann man vergessen.
allgemein kann man beim krieger mehrere skills gleichzeitig nutzen, beim pala geht das nciht. alles hat den selben globalen cd von 1 sekunde

dafür kann der krieger sich überhaupt nciht gegen dots schützen oder heilen. pala schon. und hilft damit auch der gruppe.

viele sagen palas tanken nur mit weihe, das ist falsch. weihe macht nur grundaggro und das auch erst nach einer weile.
da ist der donnerknall des kriegers zu beginn des kampfes deutlich im vorteil: in die gruppe rein, donnerknall und schon hat man auf allen 2k aggro.
die weihe tickt über zeit. für 2k aggro mit weihe braucht man geschätzt 5 sekunden. wenn die mobs schnell genug sind, rennen sie durc h weihe durch ohne nennenswert aggro zu bekommen auf den tank.

irgendwo weiter oben habe ich gelesen das krieger im blockgear tolle schildschläge austeilt. da möchte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass schildschlag des paladin genau so funzt und auch blockwert basiert wie der vom krieger. nur die critchance des palatanks ist mehr als doppelt so hoch wie die vom krieger.

allgemein kann ich sagen: palatank ist einfacher zu spielen. aggroaufbau geht sehr gut und man hat nebenbei auch zeit zu dispellen oder sonstige sachen anzuwenden. dafür auf dauer langweilig.
krieger ist anspruchsvoller, dafür (meine persönliche meinung) ein besserer tank. hat mehr variationen im spiel, zauberunterbrechungen und auch gute aoe skills mit donnerknall und schockwelle. schade dass rache und spalten keine zusatzaggro erzeugen. da liegt der vorteil des paladins und seinem haupttanangrif hammer...sowieseo...(mit fällt der name nciht ein). der ist vom zorn der gerechtigkeit betroffen.

viel spass beim tanken. wenn du dich für eine klasse entschieden hast, kann man genauer auf die spielweise und skillung angehen.

ich sags nochmal: beginn mit dem pala und wenns zu langweilig wird, mach dir einen krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (23. Dezember 2009)

The-Quila schrieb:


> hab mich fast kaputtgelacht als ich da gelesen hab... "paladin" und "können" in einem satz XD



Es nervt


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

The-Quila schrieb:


> hab mich fast kaputtgelacht als ich da gelesen hab... "paladin" und "können" in einem satz XD




Omg wie lustig... hund...


----------



## chyroon (23. Dezember 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Aggro als Tank verlierst, ist das dein Problem. Hört auf eure Unfähigkeit zu tanken auf die DD´s zu schieben. Wenn du als Tank keine ordentlichen DD´s im Rücken hast, würdest du wahrscheinlich 3 Wochen später noch an dem Mob oder Boss rumzergen....
> 
> TANKS WERDEN ÜBERBEWERTET !



....sagte der 3 Tasten - Movementresistente DD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

